# Carrion Crown AP (The Deadwatchers) - IC



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*The Haunting of Harrowstone*

by Micheal Kortes



> _When Harrowstone Prison burned to the ground,  prisoners, guards, and a host of vicious madmen met a terrifying end. In  the years since, the nearby town of Ravengro has shunned the fire  scarred ruins, telling tales of unquiet spirits that wander abandoned  cellblocks.
> 
> But when a mysterious evil disturbs Harrowstone's tenuous spiritual  balance, a ghostly prison riot commences that threaten to consume the  nearby village in madness and flames.__
> 
> Can the adventures discover the secrets of Harrowstone and quell a  rebellion of the dead? Or will they be the spirit-prison's next inmates?_



*

Characters

*Triessa Elrich - Changeling Summoner played by Shayuri
Sturm "Piedra" Cantero - Dwarf Ranger played by ghostcat
Valaran servant of Abadar - Human Paladin (Divine Scourge) played by Cyanslyph
Elthos - Half Elf Rogue played by jackslate45
Bella - Teifling Witch played by Fangor the Fierce
*

LINKS:
*http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues-gallery/297624-rg-carrion-crown-ap-deadwatchers.html
http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/297625-carrion-crown-ap-deadwatchers-ooc.html


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*Tracking Post*

[sblock=Noteworthy]
Last Will & Testament
Professor's Books
Skipping Song Event #2
House on Fire Extra Event[/sblock]

[sblock=Level Ups]
Research into Harrowstone Prison and The Whispering Way - reach level 2[/sblock]

*Trust Score:* 20


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

*Introduction*

Why in all the small dead end places in all of Ustalav did your late friend, Professor Petros Lorrimor, chose Ravengro as the place to retire to? As you passed through the little town you were eyed with suspion and sometimes terror, but at least you learned of The Restlands (as the local cemetery is called) and that you were just in time for the burial of the Professor.

Now you stand before the gates (in a light drizzle) watching the progression coming up the small hill towards you. But you don't stand alone there are others there (obliviously not locals - just like yourself - by their gear and demeanor), standing silently and watching the small group of people who march along before a small cart pulled by a fat plow horse.

The woman in the lead is very young and can not be Professor Lorrimor's wife. You remember him talking of her fondly in the past tense those few times he did speak of her. The woman is in her early twenties, slim and pretty, although her eyes are severely puffy and red. When she looks up at the gates an sees all of you standing before them she stops the others and walks ahead of the group alone.

She gives each of you a curious glance and then recognition dawns on here face. "It is you," she says huskily, her voice a little sore from crying and the rain. "It is all of you. You have come after all."

She notices your perplexed looks and then introduces herself. "I am Kendra Lorrimor. Professor Lorrrimor is..." she looks away very sad. "The Professor was my father. You all must be the friends he spoke of. Please to meet you um..."

[sblock=OCC] Introductions and descriptions I think are in order. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 22, 2011)

A male dwarf steps forward and offers his hand to Kendra. Although he is of average height, that is the only thing that is average about him. He is thin almost to the point of been emaciated, his skin is sun-tanned rather than having the more normal dwavern pallor and, most striking, he is clean shaven. When he speaks, his common is almost perfect but his decorum leaves a lot to be desired as he says "Hi Kendra. My names Piedra. I'm sorry your father's dead. He was a good man."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 22, 2011)

The sight of the funeral procession was unnerving.  Bella had not had anyone that she could call a friend die in her life.  At a loss of words, she notes that the dwarf speaks first.  Following his manner, she steps forward, bows slightly, and answers, "My name is Bella.  It was not so long that I was employed by your father.  I still can't believe he is gone.  I wish there was something more I could offer, besides my regret, as he was one of the few that treated me and my mother with kindness."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

*Elthos, Rogue 1*

The half-elf comes forward, and grasps Kendra's hand with both of his own, bowing slightly.  "My name is Elthos, and I owe the professor my life.  He saved me once before when I was younger and wilder.  It seems that I will never be able to repay that debt to him. If there is anything I can do to help, please let me know."

Elthos then retreats back to make room for the others present to pay their respects to Kendra


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 22, 2011)

The next to step up was unmistakably a woman by the shape under her hooded cloak and peasant blouse and skirt, but her features were hidden behind the shadows of that hood. She wore gloves that seemed ill-fitting, and out of the top of her knapsack poked the top of a thick, leather-bound book.

She seemed nervous as she went to Kendra and stood awkwardly, unable to meet the other woman's eyes.

"I'm Triessa," she said softly. "Triessa Elrich. I helped him once, and he was very kind to me. I...I'm sorry I wasn't there for him this time. I'm very sorry."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 22, 2011)

*Valanar - paladin of Abadar*

Finally the tall stoic man donned in shining armor steps forward. His platemail appears out of place - a little too clean and polished for this rainy, muddy, sad affair.

As he comes forward, he removes his helm, takes a knee, and briefly bows his head. Wavy shoulder-length brown hair falls forward and sticks to the man's damp face, revealing the hilts of the 2 curved blades crossed on his back. 

"Valanar of Eranmas, paladin of Abadar. Your father was a great man, and I am honored to have been counted among his many friends. Your father was often on the move, may he now find the find the peaceful rest that he did not seek in life."

Valanar stands, replaces his helm, and returns to his position at the back of the small gathering.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

As everyone introduces themselves to Kendra and thus each other for the first time a large man (working on his third chin) comes from the back of the cart.

Dressed in the common clothes of a well to do merchant he looks wearily at the group and then speaking to Kendra but keeping his eyes on them asks, "Who are these people Mistress Lorrimor?"

Kendra turns to the man and replies, "These are all friends of my fathers Councilman Hearthmount. The ones mentioned in the note in regards to his will."

The councilman looks dubious at the group but then nodding says, "Hrmph, Yes, yes. They would be then. Your father was well traveled." he turns towards the cart and then back to Kendra. "Should be getting on with this then Father Grimburrow is waiting. Do you have any pallbearers to take the coffin along the Dreamwake?" He asks his eyes darting to the group as if he has already decided on who it should be.

"Oh no, I forgot the cart cannot go into the cemetery what should I do?" she asks aloud on the verge of reddening her puff eyes once more.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 22, 2011)

"It seems you are in need already" Elthos smiles to Kendra.  Looking at Councilman Hearthmount he continues by saying "I will assist in carrying the professor."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 22, 2011)

*Valanar*

"I will aid you in this, Elthos."
Turning towards the young lady,"...if I have Kendra's blessing to do so."


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Shyly and with a small smile Kendra nods her head to the holy warrior.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

"I am not as able as most of these others.  I might mess things up, being smaller and not as strong.  If you stronger ones don't mind making up for my lack of strength, then I would like to help."

Bella awaits the response, wondering if these others would shun her and her heritage.  Her face is soft, delicate; in sharp contrast to the two horns protruding from her hairline.  She knows what to expect, and prepares for the responses and gawking.  Her usual mischievousness is replaced by the fact that she had not had to undertake this type of procession.  This was all new to her...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 23, 2011)

Piedra deliberately looks up at the others and says "I'd like to help. But I'm a bit short and will make it lop-sided. That would look stupid. Perhaps I should just walk at the side or in front or somewhere."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2011)

"I'll help," Triessa offers. "I'm not strong, but with so many others helping, I can manage."

She takes a deep breath and walks to the far corner of the coffin.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 23, 2011)

With Valanar and Triessa in the front and Elthos and Bella in the back it is no problem to lift the coffin out of the cart and follow Kendra and Piedra into The Restlands.

The winding gravel path is covered in a slight mist and the only sounds are boots on stones. After only a few minutes Kendra stops and everyone sees ahead of her a group of about a dozen men blocking the path.

They look like locals by their garb, some might even be farmhands by the  look of them.

"That's far enough," an older man ,with long sideburns coming down across his cheeks, says crossing his arms.  "We been talking, and we don't want Lorrimor buried in the Restlands.  You can take him upriver and bury him there if you want, but he ain't  goin' in the ground here!"

Kendra is swift to respond, her sadness swiftly transforming into anger. "What are you talking about?" she cries out...

[sblock=OOC] Pause for PC reaction/actions. Post up even if you just  want me to know your character is just watching for now. Once everyone  posts I will continue on.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 23, 2011)

Turning her gaze to the self proclaimed speaker of the group, Bella gives him a wary glance.  She was tired, sore, and it had been a long and arduous road.  This man was NOT going to stop them from laying their friend to rest.  She thinks back on anything she would know about the Restlands...  "Yes, answer her..."

[sblock=Actions] Evil Eye Hex - 30' from line of sight, DC 15 Will Save, if failed, cause -2 penalty to all Skill Checks for 7 rounds.

Knowledge +8 Checks will be rolled to learn about the Restlands.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 23, 2011)

Elthos had already opened his mouth to ask a question when he felt Bella's stare turn icy cold.  He shivered unconsciously.  _What in the world?!  _However, the moment past as quickly as it had begun.  

Elthos looked to the older man again and asks "Surly, there must be some mistake?  What would the professor due that is so horrible that giving him a proper burial is denied?


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 23, 2011)

Valanar shifts his weight beneath the coffin; ready to lower it quickly if needed. Dwelling for a second on Elthos question, he wonders if this is not just pale religious superstition on the part of the rabble.

Focusing on the small mob, he ponders their intent and sets his piercing gaze upon the leader.
[sblock=Actions]Knowledge Religion check
Sense Evil on the leader and his 2 closest companions.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 24, 2011)

Piedra is studying the peasants and so cannot see what is happening behind him. Never-the-less, gone are the days when he will take crap from anyone. So he unships his, big, axe, starts testing the edge with his thumb and checking the balance.

[sblock=Action]Attempt to intimidate the villagers (untrained, -1 Cha)

Piedra is a pussy cat. [/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 24, 2011)

Valaran remarks quietly to his companions, "Let us lower the casket in case this gets out of hand, but there must be an explanation for this. It should not be hard to get this rabble to disperse."

Turning towards the leader of the rabble, "Sir, we have no quarrel with you, but this is neither the time nor the place to be raising burial concerns. This burial has been arranged for some time. If you do not wish Lorrimor buried here, you should have taken it up this past week with the council. Today the late Professor shall be buried here. You may address this with the council if you wish the body to be moved later.

This is a distressing day for all of us, I must ask you to be gone now. Such malicious lack of civility will not be tolerated." 









*OOC:*


Diplomacy Check to improve attitude


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2011)

Triessa watches the men warily and tries to position herself with the coffin between her and them. She almost misses Valaran's decision to put the heavy wooden box down, and seems rather dismayed to lose its cover. She most definitely does not say or do anything to egg the crowd on, choosing instead to be quiet and step back, hoping not to be noticed.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

With a nod to the paladin, Elthos will start lowering the casket when everyone signaled too.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

"Your not from here so you shut your trap." the man says in response to Valaran's remarks. (needless to say that was a failed check)

Kendra shakes her head as if confused, "I arranged it with Father Grimburrow. He is waiting for us! The grave's already been..."

"You don't get it, woman. We won't have a necromancer buried in the same place as our kin. I suggest you move out while you still can."

"Necromancy!? Are you really such an ignorant fool?"

"Will show you whose the fool! Get 'em boys! Get 'em good!"

[sblock=Detect Evil] Only used for like a round and a half but will let you know you detect evil coming very faintly from the leader of the group.[/sblock]
[sblock=Knowledge checks] There is nothing to your knowledge that should prevent the Prof from being allowed to be buried in The Restlands.[/sblock]
[sblock=OOC] Putting the coffin down together is a full round action from each of you, to simulate waiting on each other to put it down.

This means no INIT - thugs will go and then everyone will place the coffin down together and then characters not carrying the coffin will go. Then top of round two thugs up first then all characters.

While you have it up on your shoulders you are considered to have your hands full and have no DEX to AC. 

You all need to decide if you all use full rounds to place it down together or use a move action to put your end down making things a lot harder for those who haven't "let go" yet.[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=Detect Evil]
You have me confused with your comment about only using detect evil for 1.5 rounds. Here is the description on a Paladin's detect evil. 1.5 rounds should be 3 move actions to cover the 3 people I selected.

Paladin -  Detect Evil: A paladin can, as a move action, concentrate on a single item or  individual within 60 feet and determine if it is evil, learning the  strength of its aura as if having studied it for 3 rounds. The fact that I studied them for 1.5 rounds should have been plenty.[/sblock]
[sblock=Action]I will plan on lowering it with everyone as a full round.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] No I forgot paladin's get the auto three rounds. The reading would be the same even at the end of three rounds just very faint (instead of none 4th lvl or lower = very faint) evil.[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 25, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Thanks for clearing that up. My first time using auras. Still trying to wrap my head around their possibilities and usefulness in play.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 25, 2011)

Having totally failed to intimidate the thugs, Piedra sneers and says "You and who's army." He nonchalantly flicks his axe into a two-handed, en-garde position and waits for the thugs to come to him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 25, 2011)

Bella's grin would display her bared teeth, had the others taken note of her in the back.  Instead, she sizes up the opposition, and off-handedly mutters, "If they want to join the professor, then so be it.  But i'm not carrying their coffins..."

She waits for the others to put down the coffin, as she follows suit.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 25, 2011)

"Lets get this thing lowered first and deal with these guys.  We cannot allow harm to the procession." Elthos says, nodding to the rest of the group that he is ready as well.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 25, 2011)

Valanar is still ready to lower the coffin, as he suggested. "Okay, down we go  on 3."
"   1...    2...    3!   "


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 25, 2011)

Triessa waits to lower her corner on Valanar's count, adding, "This is all just a big misunderstanding, so lets not do anything rash all right? These gentlemen just got the idea somehow that the Professor was...something he wasn't, and they're overreacting a bit."

She nods at the peasants blocking the road. "We all knew him very well...he was never involved in anything like necromancy. What could possibly make you think he was?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 26, 2011)

Piedra curses Triessa silently. In his opinion there is nothing like a good brawl at a funeral. With the possible exception of getting drunk afterwards that is. And here she is trying to stop it. Well he is on his best behaviour today, so he does not do anything to interfere with her attempt.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 26, 2011)

After they set the coffin down, Triessa steps up to address the thugs catching them off guard. The small woman's appearance may have something to do with their reactions but that is still unknown.

After the Changeling speaks Kendra adds, "My father fought against necromancers. And he even saved Pevrin from a ghoul attack!"

The farmers look to their leader and he just casts a venomous glance at the two women before waving the men off. The group of thugs moves off at a quick pace and soon the progression is once again off to the burial site.

At the plot with the freshly dug grave the party encounters Father Grimburrow and two gravediggers. The diggers lower the coffin into the ground and the priest begins to speak of the Professor. After gives a short sermon on the greatness of his accomplishments and selfless acts he asks Kendra to speak, but she is to choked up. 

"Very well," he says in understanding. "Anyone else have anything they wish to share? A story or memory of their time with the departed." He asks the gathered mourners.

[Sblock=OOC] OK everyone post up if you wish to make up a story or tell a little bit of what's in your background to those gathered. Or you may just post that you stand quietly lost in your own grief or whatnot. Everyone who does post a small speech make a Diplomacy and or Perform(oratory) check please. After everyone posts we will continue.[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 27, 2011)

Valanar steps forward to deliver his own short sermon, sharing a short story abotu the professor in the process:
"I did not know the professor as well as I would have liked. He came once to our temple to learn about our worship of Abadar, and ended up instructing us. We told him how the most loyal and powerful followers were able to access Abadar's First Vault on rare occasion and retrieve copies of the perfect creations stored there. He assured us that Abadar would never allow such a thing for it could endanger the Vault, and that these worshipers were actually accessing a copy of the First Vault to retrieve the items. During his week with us, this happened several times as the Professor continued to explain our own cryptic beliefs to us. Through the little time I spent with the man, my knowledge and understanding of Abadar were greatly increased and I am a better follower for it.

I suspect many of you here may have had similar encounters. Lorrimor gathered knowledge not for his own empowerment and satisfaction. He did this so that he could share it with those around him, enhancing their lives with truths about their environment, the gods, and the world at large. This selfless concern for others is the mark of a great man and a life well lived."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 27, 2011)

Watching the thugs depart, Bella shook her head in dismay.  Perhaps there would be another time to teach them some manners, but today was not such a day.  When the procession continues, and then the words of the Professor are spoken, her mind races back to the memories of him.  

He often frequented her mother, yet overheard her name in those discussions.  Eventually, she was introduced and learned that the Professor was one that studied all manner of subjects.  It was her heritage and her ability to read the cards that interested him.

For a few evenings, she would read the cards, only to see great deeds in store for the Professor.  She still remembered the last reading, in which something of a shadow hovered over the Professor.  Still uncertain of what it was, she offered him the only thing she could give him; her blessing.  

She often wondered how he fared, until a few days later, she felt the unfamiliar feeling, as if something was wrong.  It was then that she realized her blessing was also a link they shared.  She had given him a small blessing, but was aware of when it faltered.  

Her thoughts race back to the here and now, as she finds herself staring at the burial site.  Was this the end of his learning?  His teaching?  No, he had instilled in her, as well as these others, it would seem, the need for adventure.  For learning.  For something more.

She stands there, knowing her story of the Professor is not as regal as Valanar's.  The time for her story is not now...


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 27, 2011)

Piedra silently curses at the thugs departure. It had all the makings of the brewing of a good brawl. Oh well, another day perhaps.

The service and Valanar's story deeply moves Piedra. Not one to give speeches, he never-the-less feels compeled to say something. On his turn, he simply says in a quite voice "He was a good man. I thought him my friend and there are few people I say that about."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 27, 2011)

Triessa spends the trip to the cemetary in a sort of daze, as if having trouble believing that her earnest plea had actually worked. It's a pleased sort of daze though.

Valanar's story moves her almost to tears, and she can't bring herself to follow him directly. Instead she waits for Piedra to speak his short, but honest, epitah, then moves carefully to the front.

"I had the privilege of being able to help Professor Lorrimar, and maybe even delay this day for a time. I met him on a road, an ill-used curve that went too close to a goblin warren to be safe. He was on a horse, with three of them ahead, and two behind. Fortunately, I was not alone...and my companion was strong enough that, with the professor's and my aid, we overcame the brutes."


She smiles wistfully. "He took me into his confidence and that night's supper was paid for by him. I was astonished at the wide range of subjects he knew about, and he had a very inquisitive mind. I could say we conversed, but really I mostly just answered questions." 

Her chuckle fades to a sigh. "We moved on after that, sometimes exchanging letters, but not often. If I had known this moment was coming...if I had known time was short...I could have stayed with him. Maybe been there when he needed me. I wish I had been. The world has lost a great man...but I am just one person, and I cannot think of the world. All I know is that I have lost a great friend." 

She hesitates, then adds an awkward, "Thank you," and hurries back to her seat.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

([MENTION=95784]jackslate45[/MENTION] - anything to add?)


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Elthos was very glad that a fight never took place.  He felt that it would have been a great disrespect to anyone, let alone Professor Lorrimor.  The fact that the dwarf looked like he missed out a fight unnerved him, but he pushed it aside for now.

He stood up after Triessa, and spoke to the crowd as well.

"I only met the professor when I was young.  However, it was meeting with him that changed my outlook in life.  He was a warm, kind man.  He stayed for a number of days with my mentor Cyrus, helping me learn the sword and my craft.  It was with a cryptic message that he left me, that he would once again call upon me."

He shock his head and looked up once more.  "It is with a sad heart that we see him go.  But, we must have the strength to move on. "  Elthos un-sheathes his sword, and plants it into the ground, kneeling before it.  The next words he says are of his fathers tongue, and a prayer that Cyrus taught him:

[sblock=Elven]
Be at peace at last, and let Pharasma guide you onward.
[/sblock]

He then stands ,sheathes his sword,  and returns to his seat, ignoring the stares of passers buy.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

The gathered locals watch and listen intently to the groups accounting of their experiences with Professor Lorrimor. Although the group isn't sure by what they can tell that they were impressed by the way the burial of the Professor went. (+1 Trust)

As the gravediggers start filling in the hole and some of the locals depart Councilman Hearthmount approaches Kendra as she watches the dirt falling into the hole.

"Mistress Lorrimor," he says clearing his throat a bit. "If it pleases you I will bring the Professor's will over to your home for proper reading in about an hour."

Kendra looks away finally saying a last good-bye and says to the fat councilman. "Yes that would be alright with me. I will see you then sir."

She then turns to the group standing around the Professor's grave. She studies each of you for a moment. "I believe you all are as curious as I am about why my father said his will may not be read without all of you present," she says wiping at her eyes. "Please when you are ready I will show you to my home. We can await the councilman together if you wish."

[sblock=OOC] I will go out on a limb and make a big assumption that everyone follows Kendra back to her home and waits for the reading of the will as a group. Or otherwise the adventure would be over 

So I need to link this Trust point post than my next post will be for the reading. Which is a big copy/paste from the pdf.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

The Lorrimor House is located south of the main hub of Ravengor. A road on the west side of the Lias river leads around to the home without having to go through the town itself. It takes alittle more than half an hour to get from The Restlands to The Lorrimor House and along the way Kendra is quiet. 

If asked about the will she tells everyone she knows nothing about it or that her father had one. 

If asked if she is alright she confesses that she is confused and even feels a little lost now in the world alone, but perhaps the will may have some answers.

Once everyone reaches the home though she seems a lot better (even some flush returning to her face), as the  familiar surroundings seems to comfort her greatly.

It is almost exactly an hour to the minute when the portly councilman comes to the Lorrimor House to do his duty as arbitrator of the Professor's will. As Kendra leads him into the parlor where the rest of you sit and relax he seems to sniff. It takes no skill to notice he does not approve of strangers being involved in this, but he takes to his duties very seriously.

After noting that all parties are present he produces a sealed scroll bearing the Professor's personal seal. Showing everyone it is unbroken, and not tampered with, he proceeds. Breaking the seal and opening the case.

_*clank* *clink* *clink*_

A small iron key falls from the scroll case, but the councilman seems undaunted by it. Looking to be done with his business and be gone quickly he unrolls the scroll and begins to read aloud.



> _“I, Petros Lorrimor, being of sound mind, do hereby commit to this parchment my last will and testament. Let it be known that, with the exception of the specific details below, I leave my home and personal belongings entire to my daughter Kendra. Use them or sell them as you see fit, my child.
> 
> “Yet beyond the bequeathing of my personal effects, this document must serve other needs. I have arranged for the reading of this document to be delayed until all principals can be in attendance, for I have more than mere inheritance to apportion. I have two final favors to ask.
> 
> ...




Kendra looks to the group and says, "I believe I know the trunk it talks about."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

Listening to the will, Bella can merely shake hear head.  She had wondered what she would do.  What her life would bring, now that she was on her own.  It would seem that the cards are in her favor, as she had hoped.  The Professor had managed to still give her something to think on, and some errand to run.

"Looks like we'll be staying in town for a while.  Where will we stay, if we are to be here for such an amount of time?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

"Hrphm," the councilman grunts towards Bella, then turning to Kendra says, "By your leave Mistress Lorrimor. I have town business to be about."

"Yes, yes sorry Councilman. And thank you." Kendra says moving to escort the man to the front door. 

"I'll be but a moment and I will bring the chest back here it is not overly large." she says to the group before exiting the parlor.

Alone everyone has time to discuss what the will of their late friend means to them and perhaps their new friends.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

As the will is read, Valaran visibly cringes at the words 'awkward legal situation' and his head sinks, directing his gaze at the floor. As the remainder of the will is read, his mind begins to race... and he becomes acutely aware of his own heartbeat..

_*Stolen texts? *thump*Banned books and tomes?* __**thump**__Am I to be a transporter of wrongly-acquired merchandise, __**thump**__of *illegal *goods? What enemiesdoes he speak of? 100 __**thump**__platinum...blood money maybe...  this all explains __**thump**__the enraged villagers....__**thump**__necromancy....illegal books....__**thump**__**thump**__no..... keep Kendra safe....I saw no reason... it makes. sense now....Petros? how, why?....darker side?...of __**thump**__learning and study?...necromancer...borrowed books...Lepistadt.betterment.__**thump**__**thump**__ofthe.*__**thump**__NECROMANCY*cause..__**thump**__colleagues*darkerside.. __**thump**__dangerous**necromancy**tomes*__**thump**__**thump**__burden..__**thump**__danger of possessing....__**thump**__dark..__**thump**__darker...__**thump**__**thump*

*_As Bella speaks, the paladin looks back up, the room is a blur...out of focus... it begins to quake....  Valanar turns to face Bella and tries to speak... no sounds will form and he finds himself reaching out and stepping forward

*CRASH*

As he steps forward, his leg falters and he collapses to the ground, his armor making a terrible _sharp_ noise as it hits the floor, only to be followed by a swift *crack* as his head is dragged down by the rest of him.

Everything is dark and there is a ringing in his ears..


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

Bella watches the armored one turn to her, begin to mouth some words, and simply fall down.  "Not sure what's wrong with him, but I didn't do it!"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 28, 2011)

"Maybe his armor's too tight!" Triessa suggests. She kneels down beside the large, plated man, but can't seem to figure out how to loosen it. "Who knows about armor? He's suffocating in there!"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 28, 2011)

Piedra listens as the councilman reads the will and mentally reviews his commitments. Although still officially part of the Ravengro undead hunters, he has finished his training and is on indefinite leave. The professor was a good friend of theirs and they didn't hesitate to give Piedra leave to carry out his wishes.

What with listening to the will being read and determining whether or not he is able to carry out the processor's last request, Piedra doesn't notice Valaran muttering during the reading. Thus he is taken by surprise when Valaran has a fit and collapses. Piedra rushes over and checks to see what's wrong.

After a brief examination, Piedra says "I think he has just fainted but let's get his armour off so we can examine him properly" So saying he starts to unbuckle Valaran's armour.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Heal Check (+8) for 18[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

"Fainted?  At the sum of 100 Platinum?  Interesting..."

Bella files this information to the back of her mind, as she raises an eyebrow at the others so intent on removing the warriors armor.  She was never a shy one, and simply watched with amusement, as they all await the return of the Professors daughter.  

(OOC - Bella is not one for stuffy rooms, and if their host went outside, she would follow.  Otherwise, if she stayed inside, she would wait.)


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 28, 2011)

It takes a few moments to work the buckles of the heavy armor and before the group can do more than lossen them the paladin starts to moan.

As they watch he comes around slowly at first and then finally he is able to pick himself off the floor and be helped to a chair.

Sitting their breathing heavily he looks no worse for the odd fainting spell, and thanks everyone for their help.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

The paladin begins to get his color back, and thanks those around him.
"Apologies and thanks my new friends. So here we are then. I had hoped this had been a terrible dream. I dread to think of what evils Lorrimor seems to have gotten himself wrapped up in. I am afraid my dread got the best of me; no matter."

As he speaks, his vim and vigor begin to return.
"So where do we stand? How long was I out? Where is Kendra? Where are these infernal manuscripts the will went on about?"

As he stands to continue interrogating his comrades, Valanar's legs quake and begin to falter again. Quickly grasping the chair, he maintains his balance and sits back down.
"Whew, perhaps I will just rest a moment."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 28, 2011)

"I've got JUST the thing then, to pass the time."  Bella's hands move quickly, but with deft precision, as she procures a deck of marvelous cards.  As she looks each of the newcomers over, her hands begin the shuffling.  Her mind working automatically, the cards are cut in half, shuffled, cut in thirds, shuffled, and then cut in two stacks of equal numbers.

Placing them on the table, she smiles, and asks, "Who's first?  Who wants to find out just what is possibly in store for them?"


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 28, 2011)

"A card game then, eh? Very well, I shall play. What do I do? Draw a card?"

Valaran reaches toward the left half of the deck and awaits a nod of approval before drawing a card.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

Bella's eyes widen, as she wards off Valaran's hand.  "A  game?!?  A Harrowing is NOT a game.  It is a gift.  A warning for  some.  A hope for others.  Now, we shall see which is in store for us..."

She faces Valaran and asks, "Which side do you want to start with?  Left or Right?"
 
[sblock=Awaiting DM Ruling]Sorry, awaiting DM to get me some info.  Please disregard previous entry in this post.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

Elros, over the comotion caused by the Valaran fainting, and Piedra examining him, silently picks up the key that has fallen to the floor.  However, the mentioning of the Harrowing has earned his interest, and he looked at Bella, interested in what this "Harrowing" is.

While waiting for the reading, Elros plays with the key, turning the key over in his hands and fingers absentmindedly.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

Bella draws four cards, and places them face down in an open cross format.  She then turns to each of you, asking, "You must each draw a card from the deck.  I will place them on the table, and draw the last card."

She then holds out the cards, awaiting each of the others to take one and inspect it.  [sblock=Drawing Harrow Card]Please roll a D6 and a D10.  I will then correlate that to a specific card from the deck.  Once we have all the cards drawn, then the reading will commence.[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 29, 2011)

After being rebuked, Valaran continues...."Apologies, if I may..." and then draws a card from the left stack.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

With a toss into the air of the key, Elthos takes the next card on top and shows it to Bella, catching the flying key with his other hand.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

Taking the card from Valaran, Bella places it in the top left place on the table.  "The Trumpet.  A most unusual beginning, if I may say."

As if to further draw an ominous stare, Bella takes the card from Elthos, glancing between the two, and places it on the top row, third position.  "The Betrayal.  Most disturbing at times..."

Now the cards were arrayed in a row of three cards on top, a second row with the middle card missing, and the last row with only a single card in the middle.  The face down cards are left in place, until the end...

"Piedra and Triessa?" she asks, offering the deck to them.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 29, 2011)

"Betrayal?!" Elthos looks aghast.  "That sounds bad for a drawing."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 29, 2011)

Triessa glances down at the cards uncertainly, then at Bella, trying to decide if this was an amusing game, or something more serious. She finally selects a card and offers it to Bella for reading.


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 29, 2011)

Piedra frowns when Bella starts to do a card reading. "Do I have to" he says "I don't do fortunes."  As the others continue to look at him expectantly, he shrugs and reluctantly takes a card, grumbling under his breath as he does so.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 29, 2011)

"No, Betrayal is not always bad.  It can also be an omen.  It is all in how the cards tell the story." 

Taking the two pulled cards from Triessa and Piedra, she calls them out as they are given to her and places on the last row, at each corner.  "The Empty Throne and the Cyclone.  Now for the last card..."

She closes her eyes, as she pulls a card from the deck.  She opens it, looking at the card and then placing it in the center of the arrayed cards.  There were now 9 cards, 5 of them face up.  Arranged in three rows of three cards each, she knows this reading will be one of Empowerment.

"The Hidden Truth," she calls out, pointing to the center card.  

"There is a hidden truth to be found."

[sblock=4 Face Down Cards]Awaiting HM to send them info on the last 4 cards.  This should be fun![/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 29, 2011)

Valanar sighs as the mundane cards are interpreted, "Quite some skill it takes to read these cards, eh? The Hidden truth shows that there is a hidden truth? Turn over another one, maybe it will be the Secret Necromancer... I would interpret that to mean there is a Necromancer who kept it a secret."

Suddenly aware of of his dismissive tone, Valanar rebukes himself, "Sorry, I do not mean to insult what you hold in esteem. This business about stolen books, and dark research has put me on edge. What is taking so long with the chest? Is no one else curious what dark secrets the rabble-rousing professor has been keeping these last few years?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

A glance from Bella is all it takes, as she holds her anger back.  He was a simpleton, it would seem.  "Your disregard for warnings may kill you one day.  If you don't understand something, then don't be ignorant.  I am simply trying to get more information in the way I know how."

As if to emphasize, she flips the top card over and begins the reading.  She begins on the top row, top left, and works her way across.

"The Trumpet.  Those of noble purpose will descend like an archon aggressively and righteously into danger."
"The Twin.  But some may stay undecided in their purpose or faith."
"The Betrayal.  This will only be due to selfishness and lead only to envy."

 She then begins the second row, turning over the face down card to start.  "The Tangled Briar.  Ah, this represents history as the teacher, and since it is before the  The Hidden Truth, than to find the answer we must look to the past."
"The Hidden Truth.  And as this is centered it is key to all, and we will find a greater truth than known before."
"The Demon Lantern.  Hmmm... once the truth is discovered it's knowledge leads to this. An impossible situation? Trickery? Or a trap?"

The last row is begun, pointing to the first card.  The one that Triessa chose.  "The Empty Throne.  It  represents those who are gone, like the Professor. A ghost who has  taught an important lesson in the past. But it is strange that it is  below The Tangled Briar, almost as if the cards are saying a ghost of  the present will teach a lesson of the past."

Bella then flips the last face down card, stares at it, and slowly puts it back on the table, in it's place.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Elthros turns to Valanar and says "Stolen books?  I listened to the same will, and heard that he borrowed them.  And while I have not been in touch with the Professor as long as the rest of you, surly he would not use them for evil?  Maybe he has the books to prevent someone from taking them?"


As Bella continues her reading, Elthos waits for the final card and the full meaning of the Harrow.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

As Bella lays the card down on the table the cards seem to erupt in a ball of fire. They flames are so bright that everyone is temporarily blinded for a moment. As they shield there eyes and can see nothing they all hear what sound like muffled cries of men burning, as if they were far below in a basement or dungeon.

When the bright light dies down and all can see once more the voices have stopped and the cards sit on the table unscorched. The flipped card shows The Uprising...


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

"By the Vault, what sorcery was that?  Do explain that card please."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

Bella continues to stare at the cards, never keeping her eyes off of them.  The light was blinding, but also illuminating something else.  The edges of the new card blurred slightly.  "That's new!" she exclaims, almost fearfully excited.

"The Uprising. Overwhelming power catching us all up in something much  more powerful. Followed by The Cyclone which means it will be a  destructive, an unstoppable force unleashed through the plots of  intelligent people or group of people."

Bella inspects the cards, and nods, as if seeing another meaning.  Her eyes light up, as she smiles a genuine smile.  

"Look at this," she says pointing to the middle row. 

"The first row down shows that those who combat the evil, The Trumpet  can not learn what they need to know, The Tangled Briar, without the  knowledge from a ghost of the past, The Empty Throne. And the center row  shows that one of the identities of The Twin will be revealed by The  Hidden Truth. And it will be someone from among The Uprising. And the  rows are aligned Good on the left and evil on the right with those of  neutral in the center but the balance is precarious at best. With evil  winning should The Uprising not be halted."

Bella traces the edges of the Hidden Truth, as she then looks to the group.  "Yes, we have much work to do!  I don't believe the Professor was evil.  I think he knew where to look for those gems others often threw away as simple stones.  Look at each of us.  He say what others did not want to see.  Now, when he needs us most, we must answer.  Something is brewing, and it appears we are thrown into the mix."


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Elthos did have to cover his eyes, and only lowered them when Bella continued with the meaning. 

When she was finished, he still had to wrap his head around it.  

"Cards can be read up and down as well.  Interesting.  About this hidden evil.  Could that be a reason he wanted us to stay behind?  By what you just said," pointing towards the middle row, which holds the card of the uprising. "Those mean that if we want to stop this Uprising, we need to look into the past to find out more information... ?"  Looking at Bella this time, Elthos still questions many things.  _Like, what the heck was that vision?!_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 30, 2011)

"But...but what about the fire?" Triessa asks, peeking out from behind her hands from where she's shrunk back from the table. "The screaming. That can't be normal can it? You said the Uprising and the Cyclone was unstoppable...are we marching to our doom?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

After a few quiet moments, as everyone thinks on what the Harrowing is trying to tell them, Kendra returns. "Here is the..." she starts to say and then sniffs the air. "Is that smoke? Did something catch fire?" she asks sitting the long thin chest she is carrying down on the table next to the Harrow cards.

The group can smell smoke faintly still in the air.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

Valaran leans back against the wall, careful to take things in stride and not get so worked up this time, "Hmph. Never a dull day when it involves the professor. Very well, I truly do not understand what Lorrimor has set in motion or is sending us towards; but it has the stench of evil about it, which is cause enough for me.  Please just someone explain it to me along the way to wherever we end up going."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

"Just a little fire, that's all it was.  But I agree with Triessa.  The screaming was a little much.  Hints of innocents getting killed.  Can't have that, can we?"

Bella hears the words of Valaran with a smile.  "Sure, we'll keep you informed along the way."

Turning her attention back to the chest, she adds, "Now let's see just what all this trouble is about..."


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 30, 2011)

Piedra does not fully understand the reading. To him fortune telling is just for entertainment and not real. But this. It seems serious. Concluding that he can't simply discard the reading as fakery, he decides to take it seriously. "Assuming that this reading outlines our future and I don't doubt it does, then it appears that we are in for an interesting time." he says in a voice tinged with anticipation and excitement.

When Kendra returns with the books, he leaves it to the others to examine them, although he stands on a chair and looks over there shoulders.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 30, 2011)

Elthos knows it is his turn.  He kneels down to the chest, and with the  key, unlocks.  With a steady hand, and hoping the professor didn't trap  his own chest, he opens the lid.


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 30, 2011)

The iron bound oak chest opens to reveal a set of five books. Four of the books look old and worn while the fifth book which is atop the others looks to have been recently rebound and covered.

The new looking books leather cover has the words _"Read this first"_ ominously scratched into it. As the party takes out and examines the five books Kendra speaks up.

"I have been thinking," she says more confidently than she has been since you met her. "You all may stay here free of charge for the next month. I know it probably wasn't in your plans to stay in Ravengro for so long and I wish to make your stay as easy as possible. I would welcome your help in whatever I do decide to do but honestly right now I not sure."

The worry comes back to here face and she hastily adds, "If you give me this week I will have a decision. Is that alright?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Mar 30, 2011)

"Works for me.  I can cook, if you have the right spices."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 30, 2011)

"Thank you Lady Kendra, that is very kind of you. Know that we shall be at your service whatever you decide."
Valanar picks up the top book with the words scrawled on the cover. He runs his fingers over it and is lost deeply in thought for a moment on how to broach the subject with the late professor's daughter, who appears somewhat shaken still.

"Now I am not sure how much you knew of your father's research and if you are interested in what these books contain. I think we shall be reading through them and trying to figure out what your father thought so important as to include all of us. I am sure this is all very sudden for you; would you like us to peruse them in private or in your presence?"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

"Oh no. I will let you all at it. Mistress Bella reminded me I should go talk to the cook and tell them there will be a few more here for dinner. You can tell me your findings then. Excuse me, everyone." Kendra says before politely exiting the room.


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2011)

_Well, if a book said "Read me first"  you should read it first!   _Elthos takes that book off and opens it up, examining it.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 31, 2011)

"Is reading these really a wise idea?" Triessa asks, eying the lot of them warily. "He mentioned in his will that one reason he was stowing them away was because they could be dangerous..."


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 31, 2011)

Valanar was already holding the book, and slaps away Elthos hand as he reaches for it, shooting him a menacing glare that lingers for a few seconds. After the moment passes, he opens the cover, clears his throat, and begins to report his findings to the group.









*OOC:*


[MENTION=84167]HolyMan[/MENTION] What do I find in the book?


----------



## jackslate45 (Mar 31, 2011)

OCC: My bad [MENTION=6670352]Cyansylph[/MENTION], miss read your post. ah well.

"Well you looked like you didnt want to read it" Elthos said with a shrug.

Turning to Triessa Elthos says "If it says read it, you should read it!  It might prove to be insightful"


----------



## HolyMan (Mar 31, 2011)

Cyan pages through the leather bound book and announces that it is (was) the Professor's journal, and is currently not one of the dangerous tombs mentioned in his will. 

For the next several hours he pages through the book as the others of the group look to the other four.

Three of the books have notes tucked into them saying they should be delivered to one Montagnie Crowl, a professor in antiquities at Lepidstadt University. These books include -

• _On Verified Madness_: This jet-black book is a treatise on aberrations and other entities found on Golarion that possess remote ties to the Dark Tapestry, the name given to the dark places between the stars in the night sky.
• _Serving Your Hunger_: This text is a copy of one of several unholy books sacred to the goddess Urgathoa. Lorrimor’s notations liberally sprinkle the margins.
• _The Umbral Leaves_: This lexicon is a translation into Common of the unholy book of Zon-Kuthon.

The fourth book is locked (the keyhole of which appears to be for a key with a strange triangular shaft). Pinned to it's dark purple felt cover is a note saying that it should be delivered to Embreth Daramid, a judge at the Lepidstadt Courthouse. The note asks for this delivery to be handled discreetly and gives the address to the judges home address. On the front of the book is a brass scarab set with a single eye.







Finally Valanar has figured out that the Professor marked off distinct passages as most of the reading is rather bland day to day activities of the small town of Ravengro. When everyone is ready he reads the entries to the group.

[sblock=Professor's Journal]
*Ten Years Ago:*
The Whispering Way is more than just a cabal of necromancers. I see that now. Undeath is their fountain of youth. Uncovering their motivation does not place me at ease as I thought it might. Their desire to be eternal simply makes them more dangerous.

*Two Months Ago:*
It is as I had feared. The Way is interested in something here in Ravengro. But what could it be? 

*One Month Ago:*
Whatever the Way seeks, I am now convinced their goal is connected to Harrowstone. In retrospect, I suppose it all makes sense—the stories they tell about the ruins in town are certainly chilling enough. It may be time to investigate the ruins, but with everyone in town already being so worked up about them, I’d rather not let the others know about my curiosity
—there’s plenty of folks hereabouts who already think I’m a demonologist or a witch or something. Ignorant fools.

*Twenty Days Ago:*
It is confirmed. The Way seems quite interested in something—no, strike that—someone who was held in Harrowstone. But who, specifically, is the Way after? I need a list of everyone who died the night of the fire. Everyone. The Temple of Pharasma must have such a list.

*Eighteen Days Ago:*
I see now just how ill prepared I was when I last set out for the Harrowstone. I am lucky to have returned at all. The ghosts, if indeed they were ghosts (for I did not find it prudent to investigate further) prevented me from transcribing the strange symbols I found etched along the foundation—hopefully on my next visit I will be more prepared. Thankfully, the necessary tools to defend against spirits are already here in Ravengro. I know that the church of Pharasma used to store them in a
 false crypt in the Restlands at the intersection between Eversleep and the Black Path. I am not certain if the current clergy
even know of what their predecessors have hidden down below. If my luck holds, I should be able to slip in and out with a
few borrowed items.

*Seventeen Days Ago:** (last entry)*
Tomorrow evening I return to the prison. It is imperative the Way does not finish. My caution has already cost me too much time. I am not sure what will happen if I am too late, but if my theory is right, the entire town could be at risk. I don’t have time to update my will, so I’ll leave this in the chest where it’ll be sure to be found, should the worst come to pass.[/sblock]

After the reading Kendra reenters the room. "Everyone ready for dinner?" she asks with a smile.


----------



## Cyansylph (Mar 31, 2011)

Valanar rises, and stretches as much as he can in his heavy armor. "Quite...ugh, I got so caught up in those books, I never took the time to remove these plates. I am sure I would look quite silly all battle-prepped at a dinner table. Can someone help me remove these?"

He turns to Kendra and begs of her with a slight bow, "My Lady, is there a place I could lay my armor before dinner? Perhaps whatever room I will be sleeping in?"


----------



## ghostcat (Mar 31, 2011)

Piedra is starting to get bored and is wondering when the drinking is going to start. Just as he is about to jump down and look for a drink he spots the professor's copy of _Serving Your Hunger_. Always ready to increase his knowledge of undead, he snatches it and says "Mind if I look at this." As he takes his prize to a chair and start to read.

He continues reading until dinnertime when he reluctantly returns the book to the box, approaches Kendra and says "Lead on Kendra."  It never occurs to Piedra to remove his armour before dinner, not even when Valanar make a point of mentioning it.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 1, 2011)

"Oh, I am sorry excuse my poor manners we have had so few guest here." Kendra says slightly embarrassed. "I will so you your rooms. They are being prepared for you now, but if you wish a quick change than We can wait."

Kendra shows everyone up stairs and shows them each to a separate room. Then she says she will meet them in the pallor when they are ready. Piedra looks at his room and without entering he follows Kendra. "I'm ready now," the dwarf says with a shrug.

Not before long Valanar is ready and the others have also joined Piedra and Kendra in the pallor. She then leads the group to the dinning hall. The room is simple like the others in the house and has huge table laden with food ready for a feast.

The repast is a splendid one and the group takes in their fill, when all is quiet and seemingly starting to settle down Kendra asks, "Did you find anything interesting in the books my father left?"


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 2, 2011)

Valanar places his silverware down, leans forward and takes a deep breath as he readies to recount the contents of Lorrimor's journal: "Yes, there was much of interest. One of the books is in fact your father's journal. It would appear he had been investigating a cult called The Whispering Way -- necromancers, the whole lot of them. But not just necromancers, necromancers who actually hold undeath in reverence and see it as eternal life, as backwards as that sounds. 

They are interested in the ghost or spirit of one of the prisoners who died when Harrowstone burnt. 

Your father did not say what their goal was, but he believed that the entire town was at risk if these men are not stopped. 17 days ago, he was worried that he was running out of time to do so.  It appears this now falls to us to put a stop to. We have yet to discuss it in depth, but I think a venture to Harrowstone may be in order.

Your father did mention acquiring certain tools to protect against the spirits within Harrowstone. I know your father was something of a collector of various divine and arcane artifacts. Can you think of anything that he might have acquired more recently; say within this past month before he passed? Such things could be very helpful if we could find them."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

Triessa sighs and buries her face in her hands.

"Fighting spirits," she murmurs. "Professor, what have you gotten us into now?"

Then something occurs to her.

"I wonder who the leader of that mob that tried to stop us from burying him was. If he thought there was a link between the Professor and necromancers, then it seems like he knows more than he ought to."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 2, 2011)

Kendra looks like she has lost all her appetite. "Seven... seventeen days ago? That was the day he died." she seems to go pale and looks to the floor. "He was found in the courtyard at Harrowstone prison. A accident of some sort they said. An old piece of statuary fell and... and..." she stops unable to continue.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 2, 2011)

Piedra sits down to dinner and starts to eat, not waiting for the others. As expected his table manners leave a lot to be desired but at least he uses his knife and fork rather than his fingers. Still that does not stop him talking with his mouth full as he replies to Kendra "Mutter mumble mutter any mutter body." he says. Realising that he was not totally clear he finishes chewing what's in his mouth and say "In which case he would have had the tools on him. Where any tool found with the body."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 2, 2011)

HolyMan said:


> Kendra looks like she has lost all her appetite. "Seven... seventeen days ago? That was the day he died." she seems to go pale and looks to the floor. "He was found in the courtyard at Harrowstone prison. A accident of some sort they said. An old piece of statuary fell and... and..." she stops unable to continue.




Triessa hurries around and gives the grief-striken daughter a hug.

"Kendra, I'm so sorry. You shouldn't have to hear any of this. He brought us here so WE could take care of it. And we will, I promise. You don't have to worry. Just concentrate on getting your life back together, and leave the rest to us, all right?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 3, 2011)

Bella had taken the time to relax as one with mixed feelings.  She knew nothing of the others, except that the Professor had trusted them in his will, along with herself.  They seemed a bit of an odd bunch, but then again, that only made her fit in more.  The Harrowing had turned bizarre, to say the least, as she takes the time in her room to inspect her deck.  Something had happened to it, and she was unsure of how to take the new revelation.

Inspecting the cards, she holds the one she choose in her hand, looking over the card, marveling at it's intricacy.  Shaking her head, she stows them back in their case, and heads downstairs to eat.  Hopefully the food would be worth the wait, as she is now unawares just how long it has been that she's been foraging and eating on the road.

When dinner is served, she tastes everything, more than once.  When the journal is brought up, along with the date of the Professors death, she can only hope that they don't end up in the same fate.  Why didn't he wait for help?  Why did he go this alone?

When Triessa moves to help Kendra, Bella only watches.  Deciding that things were under control, and there was nothing much she could do, she goes back to tasting the food, trying to figure out the spices in each one...


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 4, 2011)

Elthos couldn't help but to think that this entire situation was weird.  The exact last entry was the same day the professor died?  _This does not sound like the professor died of an accident...with those journal entries?  Something stinks.  But first..._ 

 "Kendra, you have had a very long day.  Go upstairs and rest.  We will clean up dinner, and turn in soon. OK?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

"Yes, yes you are right." Kendra says looking fatigued. She gives Triessa a brave smile and then starts to leave.

But before she goes she turns to the group. "Oh I almost forgot. If you have anymore questions about the books my father left you. You could look about in the library. Second door on the left from the entrance way. Good night."

[sblock=LvL up?] And finally we come to your lvl up requirements. To reach lvl 2 you need to find out all the information you can on Harrowstone Prison (and any related persons) and The Whispering Way. Once you have all info available you will be lvl 2 and then follow up on it. Here is how you can do this...

*Step one:* Make either a Know(history) or Know(local) check for what your character knows (off the top of their head) about Harrowstone. And either a Know(arcana) or Know(religion) check for what they know for The Whispering Way. This check is only allowed once per character.

*Step two: *Make a Gather Info check (one allowed per day) as you venture through town talking to the locals.

*Step three:* _Research _- You may research into each subject to make one of the above checks (listed in step one). Bonuses will apply depending on where the research takes place (unless you are untrained). Your character is allowed to make an untrained skill check if they are researching a subject at a library but they do not receive that areas bonus to the skill check. Researching allows one check to be made per day and takes the whole day to do.

Note: aid another checks, guidance, and all other boost are allowed just list in with the roll plz.[/sblock]

[sblock=OOC] So everyone may post up their two free checks one for each topic and then it will be off to bed and in the morning you may decide how your character goes about his investigating.

EDIT: I have linked this post into the tracking post (page 1, post #2) for easy finding later.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 5, 2011)

Hearing of the library, Bella moves swiftly to delve deeper into the Professors study.  She looks over the books, intent on finding any that might hint at what they will be facing.  She also checks to see if any are missing, or recently left out as if being read.  As she does so, she thinks on what she has heard about the prison as well as the Whispering Way.

Edit - Aid Another success on Know Arcana for total of 16 on Know Arcana


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 5, 2011)

Valanar thinks back to his studies as as a teenager at the temple.

history 13
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2967005/

Religion 25
http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2967016/









*OOC:*


apologies for sloppy and short posts this week, am stuck with only inetrnet via phones browsser


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 5, 2011)

Without much else to do, Triessa headed into the library as well...though she spent more time thinking to herself about her travels and the rumors she'd heard than reading books. Though she did find a few magical texts that intrigued her enough to pull her out of her thoughts for a time...


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 5, 2011)

Piedra racks his brains to see what he knows about the Harrowstone Prison and the Whispering Way. Not feeling tired he joins Bella and Triessa in the library, where he searches for recent books on religion.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Local), untrained = +0;
Knowledge (Religion), untrained = +2 [Teacher's Pet Trait][/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 5, 2011)

Elthos was well traveled, and thought he heard something about both subjects.  However, that was nothing compared to the Professor's vast library of information.  Knowing that, he joins the rest of the party in searching.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

The library of the late Professor is not overly vast and after a couple hours the group confirms most of what Valanar already knows about The Whispering Way cult. Strangely though the Professor doesn't have much on Harrowstone Prison, but from the looks of it he was trying to learn more.

With tired eyes and at least a few questions answered (and a few more gained) the group heads to bed determined to learn more about Harrowstone in the morning.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 5, 2011)

*Day One*

The morning dawns bright and cold as almost all mornings do in Ustalav. Everyone meets down in the dining room for some breakfast joined by Kendra.

"So any big plans for today? I need to talk with Councilman Hearthmount so I will be out most of the afternoon, but will be around tonight."


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 6, 2011)

Valanar lays out his plans for the day in between bites. "I plan on heading to town to see if I can learn more of this burnt out prison that your father was investigating. Kendra, do you recall any names that your father may have mentioned in passing during recent days? Is there anyone he turned to as a trusted source or colleague in town?

If you cannot think of anyone, I suppose we could try the local temples, pubs, and arcane stores; such places usually harbour local rumors - some of which may be truer than they would suspect. Would anyone care to accompany me? Some of the locals are clearly not friendly and may react poorly to us snooping about if they mistake our intent as they did with the professor."

Finished with his food, Valanar rises from the table and begins to don his gleaming armor before his trek about town.

[sblock=OOC]Will travel around town with someone and attempt to gather information. Maybe someone can aid me with an Aid Another check or some guidance?
edit: oh snap! another 25! Apparently Abadar is a dice god and loves me!
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 6, 2011)

Bella hopes that Kendra can actually help out a little, with her influence and stature in the town.  She calls out to Kendra as she leaves the house, following her outside.  "If you have access to the council, then perhaps they would have information on the past of the prison?  If you could allow me to accompany you, for at least an introduction, then perhaps they would allow me to see any public documents regarding the prison?" 

Bella could not think of anywhere else that the prison would have likely had information regarding it.  If allowed, she will attempt to check the public documents.  Otherwise, she will find a local library or location that would house the records of the prison, it's inmates, or the grounds it stood on.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 6, 2011)

Piedra responds to Valanar's request by saying "Well I may not be much good at asking questions but I'm good at cracking heads. I'll come and watch your back Valanar, if you'll have me."

[sblock=OOC]With a CHR of 8 and no appropriate knowledge skills Piedra is not much use in gathering information. However, he will make an excellent bodyguard.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2011)

Triessa keeps to herself at first, sketching with a delicately wrought silver quill in a large leather-bound book she carries in her pack. Occasionally she sighs and talks to herself under her breath. From how she stares at her drawing, it almost seems like she fancies she's speaking to it.

Then inspiration seizes her all at once, galvanizing her. She quickly dries the ink, stuffs the book and quill away, and nearly flies out of Kendra's house so great is her haste. A few minutes of breathless sprinting brings her to the town constable's office.

The _guard!_ The prison was a place of violence, and it ended violently. The _guard_ must have been involved! Men to police it. Men to police those men when off duty. Men who were there when the prison was ruined.

Triessa hurried in and started looking for an old badger of a guardsman...the sort who had lived long enough to have seen everything, and was stubborn enough to speak of it even if there might be orders not to.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 6, 2011)

Elthos had finished eating when Triessa ran out the door.   With the rest of the group going with Valanar, he was worried that Triessa would end up by herself.

He did not have his prized scimitar with him, but his dagger hardly leaves his boots hiding spot.  As such, he would not be completely unarmed, and instead bolted after the fleeing girl.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 7, 2011)

The day does not go by uneventful even if you don't face down a horde of hobgoblins. But perhaps that would have been at least a little easier.

Bella spends most of the day either waiting or in argument with a snotty bureaucrat at the Ravengro Town Hall. She was joined by Valanar and even his usual diplomatic attitude could not sway the man. 

Elthos walked along with Triessa as she explained that someone in town new the history of Harrowstone they just needed to find them. They spent a few hours at The Laughing Demon before being directed to an older man named Joseffy Cagliosamo.

The gruff man was eager to talk to a pretty lady. And he seemed to take Triessa's oddities in stride. After a long talk that took most of the afternoon Elthos and Triessa come away with only one piece of information they thought relevant.

"Now and then," Joseffy had said warming to his subject. "If you go up to Harrowstone at sundown, you can hear the ghost of the warden's wife wailing and sobbing from somewhere within the ruins. She haunts the prison now, forever mourning her husband and attempting to frighten anyone who intrudes on the prison."

At dinner that evening everyone listens to the retelling of the rumor, and Bella's story about her adventure with the bureaucrat. Kendra smiles "Will you could try the Temple of Pharasma but I heard father say once they where tight fisted with their records also." She looks thoughtful a moment and adds, "The Unfurling Scroll might have something. It is the local schoolhouse and doubles as a magic shop whenever such items can be found."

Updated Locations


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 7, 2011)

Piedra listens to the others report on their day. He is not much good at diplomacy, so all he can really do is act has a bodyguard. Then it occurs to him that the undead hunters might know something about the haunted prison. Having no better idea he decides to go see if any of his contacts are in town at the moment. "Well I know some of the rangers that scour the wilderness for undead. Maybe they know something about the prison. So unless anyone needs me, I'll go talk to them tomorrow.  I need to do some shopping anyway,." he says.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 8, 2011)

Elthos shrugged at the group "I would be interested to know if the rumor was true or not.  It might explain why the professor wanted to arm himself before heading into Harrowstone."

With a stretch Elthos gets up "I am going to go for a walk to think this all through.  I should not take long. It will help digest the wonderful meal." he says, smiling to Kendra and the rest of the group.

Once upstairs, he grabs his scimitar, placing it on his back, and ensures that the dagger hidden in his boot is quite secure.  He then strolls out into the night, pondering the recent events.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 8, 2011)

"I am exhausted, the people in this town are unruly and taxing. Again, thanks for the hospitality, Kendra. I will be retiring for the night now. I would like to try the public records again tomorrow. This is a matter of import and I will be more forceful if necessary."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 13, 2011)

A little distraught at being shunned so easily, Bella wonders just how to get the stick out of the local's asses.  Was it her attire?  Maybe the horns, that might be it...

She shakes her head, determined that she will get better results tomorrow.  "Is there another place that would grant me easier access to documents regarding the history of the prison?  Perhaps the library?  If not, then the council will just have to put up with me at their steps yet again, until they grant me access."

Turning to Kendra, she asks, "Is there anyone that would help us in gaining access there?  Anyone you know?  Someone indebted to your late father?"

[sblock=Next Day]Bella will see if Kendra has a contact that might assist them with access to the council.  Otherwise, she is not fond of wasting time, and will see if she can find the library of the town, or a place that holds historical documents.  Even a transcriber for the court that would have dealt with the warden or the guards.  Anything and everything, lol.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 13, 2011)

"I'll visit that school tomorrow," Triessa says through a yawn as she goes to the room she'll be sleeping in. "The Unfurling Scroll. Seems like they probably know a little about everything there. Maybe they can tell us where to look next."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Elthos finally returns, and goes off to bed.  He wakes up early in the morning, and is seeing training with his weapon before breakfast.  His combat style is unusual, if that was a way to explain it.  It seems more rhythmic, more timed, than actual fighting.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

"The only places I can think of are the ones I already mentioned," Kendra says wishing she could help more. "They are all this little town has."

[sblock=Day Two Info] Hope I have everything correct below. If not let me know.

*Piedra:* goes Info gathering among the ghost hunters in the area. - Diplomacy DC 10 to gather a rumor Then going shopping.
*Elthos:* assuming bodyguard duty once more for Triessa (can aid another if you wish, but will cost 10gp to use library if you do)
*Valanar: * Going with Bella - Can try to help with Diplomacy check  DC 25 and then will use your aid another already rolled
*Bella:* heading back because she wouldn't be deterred - Diplomacy check DC 25 before research roll into Harrowstone allowed (already made)  (if you use spell again then just roll his save with the modifier used above)
*Triessa:* going to the Unfurling Scroll (Cost 10gp to use the library for the day)  research roll into Harrowstone allowed if paid

Post up something this is pretty free form use your rolls to determine your fluff. And I will recap the day. If a little RP between me and your PC is needed then let me know and we will do a little but I don't wish to bog this down a month or more, there is plenty of RP to come. [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] As your Trust goes down on day two make sure to apply the following modifiers:

-2 to Diplomacy checks
+10% to purchase prices of equipment (in excess of 10gp only)

Something else to add to your fluff [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 14, 2011)

Day Two: (-1 Trust)

The second morning in Ravengro is not so pleasant as the day before. Although no one is trying to beat you over the head with a rake or pitchfork they do give each of you odd stares. 

As you make your way in town and then head off in separate directions everyone notices people whispering behind their hands after you walk by. Or parents hurrying their children along as if to get away.

OOC: Note that now till the end of the adventure the group will lose 1 point of Trust everyday due to gossip and the villages natural superstitions.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

Valanar tries to coax his new companions into lending their aid before he sets off in the morning"Bella and I shall be trying our luck at the town hall again. Will any of you be joining us? We are leaving soon, meet us there."

Valanar heads to town with Bella again, eager to access the public records which do not seem very public. On the way, he asks Bella how they can be more convincing.
"You scattered that mob pretty well at the funeral. Can your magics aid us again in gaining access to these records?"









*OOC:*


: how many buffs can we get going here FtF to help our rolls? Charm person, Guidance on every roll, Aid another on the diplomacy check. Can you hex to lower the requirements or hurt his will save on charm? Regardless my diplo roll follows here. We have already made the research roll; let's use everything to get inside.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

OCC: She does have Guidance, which is a free +1 for the roll.  Charm will make it much more friendly.  That i think is all.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


Evil eye a few times? Once to reduce his save on charm, then again to lower the skill requirement for access?

edit: rolled a 20 above. assuming you make a successful charm (to reduce the Diplo DC by 5 or 10) we should be in.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 14, 2011)

Bella takes the question as a challenge, with a determined look at Valanar.  "No harm in trying!"

She then sits with Ven, concentrating and working on a few spells that might just help her this day.  Knowing that information was key, she decided on a pair of spells that might work well together.  (Charm Person, Ill Omen)  When she is done, she turns to Valaran with what can only be described as a mischievous smile.  "This should be fun!"

Walking back to the council building, she is in high spirits, as she nears the man who prevented her access the day before.  With mock surprise, she confronts the man.

"Now, don't tell me you already forgot about me!  I am sure you thought about me while I was gone, right?   If not, then I dare say, I would be grief stricken twice this week!" (EvilEye for -2 to Saving Throws, DC 15 Will Save to shorten it to only 1 Round.  Rolling now to see results for next action.  Save failed, lasts for 7 rounds!)

Seeing the quivering eye movement, Bella knows her hex has taken hold on the unfortunate man.  As she smiles, she nears the man, stating, "You know, toying with a grief stricken woman is not such a lucky thing to do!"  (Casting Ill Omen.  No Save, and will last for 1 Full Round to give Aristocrat 1 round of bad luck, has to roll twice on next dice roll and take lesser of the two results.)

"You would allow me to enter today, right? No tough man routine this time, right?  I am sure that you don't have a problem with that, do you?  If so, then perhaps a round of drinks, my treat, tonight will clear that right up!"  (Charm Person, DC 15 Will Save to negate with -2 Penalty.  HE FAILED!  WE ENTER!!)

As the Aristocrat gives way to her entrance, she turns to Valaran, who is asking for entrance, and simply motions him through.  "Looks like we owe this man a few drinks tonight, if you want to thank him for his generosity.  That is of course, after we finish our work here."

[sblock=Actions]Ok, had to think this through on her abilities and spells.  She's QUITE the charmer, if put to the task!  Evil Eye for the penalties to foes, followed by Ill Omen to make sure they get a chance to make them fail ever more, then a Charm Person to see how the results fare.  If given the time to talk, she might just be worth a shot at diplomacy more often... but then again, she'd rather not have to deal with the snobs.

Regarding Ill Omen.  Not sure if Ill Omen would actually last until the Charm Person check  would have to be done, as I would cast it at end of Bella's 'actions'  last round and then Charm Person to start off with on this round.  Just  something to keep in mind next time, but at first level, not sure on the  timing.  I only rolled once on the save for the Charm Person, as I was unsure on ruling.  I would think I would not get the benefit of Ill Omen, so I left it up to the dice gods.  I was lucky!  Otherwise, it would have been your ruling on whether or not the Aristocrat would have to make another roll.  Hopefully level 2 is around the corner and this is a moot point!

Example:
Bella Round1 - Evil Eye
Bella Round 2 - Move action to go up to guard, standard action to cast ill Omen
Bella Round 3 - Cast Charm Person, await results (no move action)[/sblock]


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 14, 2011)

Valanar is quite impressed and as they enter the town hall he quietly compliments Bella on her manipulation of the man and the arcane, "Could barely tell that was the same person as yesterday. You had him twisting and turning through the entire range of human emotions. Fear, dread, lust, greed -- well I guess those aren't all emotions but my point was you hit all the right notes with that man. I daresay you could charm the pants off a bugbear if you had to."

"Remind me to keep an eye on you, lest I fall for one of those tricks" he quips - half jokingly and half full of serious intent.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 14, 2011)

Piedra is in an upbeat mood as he sets off to see if he can find his old friend. Typically he does not notice the people whispering, although in one case where a mother is too obvious about rushing her child off, he sticks his tongue out at them. This caused the child to start crying and hugging its mothers leg. Undaunted by the failure of his attempt to be friendly, Piedra keeps going. Eventually he gets to his friend usual hangout and his good mood proves to be justified as his ex-gang are all there. They have obviously just got back to town and are just starting on some serious drinking. Piedra quickly joins them but unfortunately for them they have forgotten their previous attempts at trying to drink a dwarf under the table. By early afternoon, Piedra's friends are all asleep while all that Piedra has is a slight buzz and everything they know about Harrowstone prison.

Leaving his friends to their slumber, Piedra sets off to buy a healer's kit. He decides that the best bet is the schoolhouse/magic shop that Kendra had mentioned. What with the buzz caused by the alcohol and the information his friend had provided, even the shopkeeper overcharging him doesn't dampen his mood and he sings to himself as he walks back to Lorrimor House.

[sblock=OOC]HM. I am assuming that Piedra can purchase a healer's kit. Let me know if this is not the case and I will update accordingly. Also, what was Piedra's share of the bar bill.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 14, 2011)

Elthos ate his breakfast in silence.  When Valanar spoke, he shook his head and said "I will be guarding our other researcher.  It is safer to walk to streets with at least one person who is fight capable, so we can defend ourselves.  We do not want another incident on our hands."

Leaving with Triessa and heading to the The Unfurling Scroll, Elthos notices right away the shift in attitutde.  He sighs heavily.  Is this what it is going to be like the next month?  Being stared at and gawked at by passers buy?  Is there nothing to be done to improve relations with these people?  However, he did decide to leave his scimitar at Kendra's, if only to look less scary.  He still had his dagger ready should a fight break out.

Arriving at the library, Elthos is surprised to hear that you had to _pay_ to get into the library.  He can feel the eyes of the shop keeper glaring at the both of them.  He knows that while he could pay, he probably does not know enough about Harrowstone to get anywhere.

Looking at Triessa, he says "I can wait out here if you wish, or I can come in with you to help.  Up to you."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2011)

Meanwhile, at the Unfurled Scroll, Triessa makes as unobtrusive an entrance as she can. Her cloak's hood is pulled forward, hiding the details of her face though that does little to ease the town's growing mistrust. For a moment she browses the small storefront, then makes her way to the counter.

"Good morning," she says softly. "My name is Triessa Elrich...I've heard rumors since I arrived of a place near here that is haunted. A former prison called Harrowstone. I'm something of a dabbler in the occult, and I'm curious about this place. Is there anyone here who is an 'expert' in such matters I could speak with?"


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Let's see...

Sure can buy a Healer's kit Priced at 55gp (do to trust score) and will roll your rumor and post it today. Bar share is 1gp (unless your buying the good stuff?)

Since you made your attempt Shayuri I'm guessing you spent the 10gp. Sorry you got a bad roll but wish to RP out an event since you and Elthos are near the "schoolhouse".

What else? Oh will update the info in the RG soon, and then recap the day once I am done with the event.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Elthos spends the day sitting in a chair while Triessa fruitlessly pours over the books, manuscripts, and scrolls. He watches as s group of children enter the establishment and head to "class" in the back room. Listening to the lecture he finds it at least gives him something to do while he waits.

Soon class is over and shortly after that Triessa stops her research clearly upset at finding nothing new. The two exit The Unfurling Scroll ready to head back to the Lorrimor House (Elthos is more than a little hungry), to  see what the others have found out. Outside a group of five girls are playing a rope skipping game, each taking turns jumping in the center, then taking a turn spinning the rope and then returning to wait for their turn to jump.

Each girl sings a short verus as she jumps in the center of the swinging  rope and the lyrics give the two people pause. They stand and watch as they routine is repeated, just to make sure they have heard correctly...

<To a slow tune of Rain, Rain Go Away>

_"Put her body on the bed.
 -Take a knife and lop off her head.
Watch the blood come out the pipe.
 -Feeds the stirge, so nice and ripe.
Drops of red so sparkly bright.
 -Splatters spell her name just right.
With a hammer killed his wife.
 -Now he wants to claim your life.
Tricksy father tells a lie.
 -Listen close or you will die.

1...2...3...4...5!"_

They repeat the eerie song again as the two watch on.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2011)

(OOC - sorry, yes...paying the 10gp )

Triessa stares at the children, mouth agape; appalled at the casual horror they're singing about.

"What a terrible song," she mutters to Elthos. "I always thought children should sing about...nice things. Happy things. What kind of a place is this?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 15, 2011)

Elthos shook his head in despair at Triessa's words.  "You are absolutely correct.  A better question is how they know such  a song?  5 different ways to murder someone sounds creepy enough."  


Elthos considers talking to the girls, but realizes that anything he says will probably get ignored.  He did not have a way with words that Val had.  Making a note of the skipping girls, he takes one last look around before turning back to Triessa and saying "Come, my stomach has been rumbling now for some time.  We have more important mysteries to figure out now than this song right now.  Let us head back?"

Turning away from the skipping girls, he leads Triessa back to the house.

OCC: I have a funny feeling I know why there are 5 murders depicted, but as Elthos does not know about the new Harrowstone info, he can't act on it.  Yet...


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Well the group has survived another day in the town of Ravengro. As they meet in the Professor's library to trade stories about the days events Kendra sits quietly listening on as she mends some of her fathers old clothes using a minor cantrip.

Valanar and Bella come back with more news about Harrowstone. <can read in RG> It seems to them both that maybe one of these five prisoners might be worth investigating as possible people The Whispering Way was after. The question is who had records on the prisoners?

"Well the prison must have," Kendra says not looking up. "You know after the fire it was said that the spirits of those who died took to haunting the building. This was told by those who went to collect what they could of the records and such kept there. But they never got very far and said they were chased out by the ghosts of the Harrowstone inmates. Whatever records they had there might still be there." She pauses and looks at a newly mended shirt. "It was probably what my father was searching for."

"Well I have it from the ghost hunters here about that Harrowstone isn't haunted," Piedra says from his comfortable chair. "They say that it is all just stories. Oh the ruins are still dangerous but, what folk think are ghost are only nasty vermin that live there now." <rumor collected>

[sblock=OOC] The Professor mentioned that there were ghost and they had chased him off because he was ill prepared. Don't forget he mentioned supplies at The Restlands and if the group wishes there is still enough time in this day to go either north (to The Restlands) or south (to Harrowstone) before dark. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2011)

Bella's recount of her findings only brings more questions.  "You know, there is more.  The Professor said that the Temple of Pharasma would have a list of the prisoners that were in the prison.  Also, the temple had the false crypt, with things that would help in dealing with whatever is there at the prison."

Feeling a little uncertain, Bella turns to Kendra, and asks, "Who dealt with preparing your father for burial?  Who found him?  I think we need to talk to them, as I have a question to ask about his condition when he was found."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 15, 2011)

Kendra goes pale a bit, "Condition? Why what do you mean? Do you think he was killed by spirits?"


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 15, 2011)

"Are we doing this tonight?" Triessa murmurs, glancing at the windows. "Or tomorrow? I feel like I need to prepare for a moment if it's tonight. I'm sure we've been watched. If we start getting close...we may need some help."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 15, 2011)

"Hopefully not spirits, but possibly by him getting too close to the Whispering Way."

She lets the comment sit, not adding that their sign is that of mutilating the tongue of their victims...


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 15, 2011)

"The journal made this all sound quite urgent. I would not like to waste time. I saw we go to the Restlands and investigate this false crypt. There is plenty of time left in the day and we will need whatever supplies the Professor knows are hidden there."

"Anyone good with locks? I suspect this contraband might be tightly secured..."

Valanar rises and adjusts his armor as he heads to the door. He pauses in the doorway, waiting for his comrades to join him.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 16, 2011)

Piedra is confused. Its almost unknown for the professor to be wrong. At the same time, the professional ghost hunters should know if the jail is haunted or not. Still it does not hurt to be prepared, so its probably best if they treat the prison as if it is haunted. In which case they will need the supplies in the restlands. "I'm with you Valanar. Anyone else?" Piedra says, as he rises and stands beside Valanar.

[sblock=HM]"What does Piedra know about Haunts?"[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 16, 2011)

Triessa glances nervously at the windows, then says, "Give me a few minutes. I...just a few minutes alone." She hurries off into one of the bedrooms and closes the door behind her. Then she produces the book of drawings she carries with her, and begins to work. The quill moves quickly, creating the image of a large, well-muscled figure wearing an eerie white mask that occludes his features save only for a too-wide grin. She adds a flowing dark cloak with a hood that's pulled far enough forward that the details of the mask become hard to see in the shadows within.

As the picture nears completion, Triessa can feel the strain in the air around her, as if the world itself were getting thin, and something was pressing hard up against it. Her forehead burned, and it felt as if her brain were trying...successfully...to grow straight out the front of her skull.

And then...it was gone. The tension, the burning. Everything was normal again.

_"At last. You have no idea how frustrating it is to watch from the labyrinth, unable to lend assistance."_

Almost everything. 

The drawing was gone, the page blank. The voice from behind her was dry and quiet, like grains of sand being blown over one another. As always, he spoke on more than one level. On one level he was being sincere...on another, he always seemed vaguely amused as if at some all-encompassing joke that only he was in on.

Triessa turned around, calming the butterflies in her stomach.

"It's time you met the others, Szare."

_"Excellent."_

When Triessa left the bedroom, she was trailed after by a large-framed man in a hooded cloak that hid most of his face, but not quite the wide grin on his mouth. His clothes were all the same charcoal-near black grey as his cloak, and he didn't appear to be wearing armor, or to be armed. Indeed, even his attire was a little 'off,' and when stared at too intently seemed to dissolve into patterns of dark and shadow that clung to him and obscured him.

What was more, there was a mark on her forehead that hadn't been there before. A complex sigil of some sort, or rune. It looked as if it was tattooed on, or perhaps painted with some kind of dye.

Triessa took a deep breath and said, "Everyone, this is Szare. He's...a friend of mine. Sort of. He helps me. I know he looks scary, but he's on my side, which means he's on your side too. I figured you should meet him sooner rather than later."

The 'man' took a faintly mocking bow and said in a voice like the turning of ancient parchment, _"A pleasure to meet you all. No need for introductions."_ The grin...which never moved as he spoke...somehow, impossibly, grew wider. _"I already know who you are."_

(OOC - Ack, Szare's stats aren't in the RG! I changed a few things from his rough draft version...I shall fix this asap!)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2011)

"I am all for searching the crypt, but still, I would like to know about the Professor.  If there are hints that the Whispering Way is here, then we should prepare for that as well."


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 16, 2011)

"My father was found with a large piece of statury atop him. It...it crushed...," Kendra starts to say but before she can finish Triessa walks in with the stranger.

She looks at the man and girl for a moment and then to the others to see how they react to him.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 16, 2011)

Valanartries to discern the nature of the hooded masked man's intent. Detect Evil.


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 17, 2011)

"I am quite good at picking locks.  However I would recommend scouting it first. Having a whole bunch of people break into a crypt is kind of..." Elthos is interrupted by the sudden appearance of another man.  Being all to used to Valanar's icy stare, he waits to be told that it is clear or not.


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 17, 2011)

Piedra may have been momentarily fazed by the appearance of Szare. However, he his a pragmatic dwarf and he quickly recovers. "How do." he says to him. He goes back to fidgeting as if impatient to be off.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 17, 2011)

"Ah!  Looks like there are more secrets revealed!  Anything else anybody wants to mention before we head out?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2011)

"As I was saying, we should scout it first before trying to break in.  All of us at the same time will be too obvious, where 1 or two will be less conspicuous.  " Elthos continues


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 18, 2011)

"We buried the Lorimmor there 2 days ago. There is nothing suspicious about us all returning to pay our respects. I will not discuss this further in front of Kendra, but we should all go." Having said his peace, Valanar turns and heads out the door, assuming everyone else will be shortly behind him.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2011)

Triessa sags in visible relief at the rather good graces people are taking her revelation in.

"Thank you," she says quiely, "He won't be any trouble. I think Valanar's right too. We can pick flowers along the way. It needn't be overly obtrusive."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 18, 2011)

Elthos shrugs and follows after Val, pausing long enough to get his scimitar.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 21, 2011)

The group returns to The Restlands that evening less than an hour before sunset. The cloudy sky showing bands of sunlight falling off in the distance but the area around the Ravengro graveyard is dark and shadowy.

Taking care as not to look over obtrusive they follow the path from two days ago - The Dreamwake. Little sign posts at where the paths meet let them know when they are on the path marked - The Eversleep.

As they turn down the path and head towards where the Professor was buried Valanar keeps a vigilant eye out. He walks in the front along with Triessa and her handful of flowers (Szare to her other side).

He looks to the old marker stones about and sees something that jumps out at him...

[sblock=Cyansylph] A newer looking tombstone catches the paladin's eye...

*Bella the Witch
*
_Come to my world and be
as I am
as I am now soon you will be
embrace your end and witness me
_
*Died 4661 AR*​[/sblock]​


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 21, 2011)

Piedra walks along behind the others, having fallen back 10 feet or so, to keep rear guard. He has no objections to going to pay his respects to the professor but draws the line at flowers.  Instead he is carrying his axe.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 22, 2011)

_Bella is already dead?? Who have I been accompanying these past days...

_







*OOC:*


Detect Evil on Bella!


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 22, 2011)

[sblock=OOC]Bella is not evil. LOL Hmm.. maybe I shouldn't have chosen the paladin for this part, opps my bad. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2011)

Noting that Valanar suddenly is inspecting her, Bella asks, "What's wrong with you?  Do I have something on my face?"

She then begins to make sure that there is no leftover dinner on her face...


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 22, 2011)

"Nothing..  this place gives me the creeps."

Confused by the tombstone, Valanar pauses for a moment before turning to one of his companions, "Triessa, may I see those flowers?"

Taking the flowers, he walks back a few steps to Bella's grave, places them there. He kneels and bows his head for a moment. His lips move, but no sound can be heard.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2011)

"Valanar?" Triessa asks hesitantly. "Valanar, thats not...that's not his grave."

She clears her throat, embarrassed on the knight's behalf, and tries to unobtrusively point at the professor's tombstone.

"...it's over there," she whispers.


----------



## Cyansylph (Apr 22, 2011)

"Never said it was Lorrimor's grave. This is the grave of an old friend of mine. Have a look..."

Valanar stands aside, hoping for Triessa to approach, hoping that she will see the name on the tomb without alerting Bella.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2011)

"What's going on?  That doesn't look like the Professors grave."  Bella looks on, wondering just what is happening, but simply waiting for someone to answer.  She looks around, trying to find just where the Professors grave is, and makes her way to it.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 23, 2011)

Valanar and the others will be surprised to see an old tombstone. From the way it has been weathered it has been there a long time as no inscription can be made out.

[sblock=Cyan] Sorry would have told you sooner had I been on. But the inscription is gone.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 23, 2011)

Never one to let the fact that he has not been invited get in his way, Piedra moves over to the indicated gravestone and uses his innate dwarven stone sense to carefully examine it to see what Valanar finds so peculiar.

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Perception [Notice unusual stonework] (+8) = 18[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2011)

Triessa peers down at the gravestone and sighs sorrowfully.

"I'm sorry for your loss," she says to Valanar. "What was his name? Maybe we can put it in the stone before we leave. It doesn't seem right to leave it unmarked if he was your friend."


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 24, 2011)

"Indeed.  It is always a tragedy when someone's name has been faded from a grave" Elthos said.


----------



## HolyMan (Apr 27, 2011)

The young paladin doesn't answer and looks ready to move on when the rest of the group is. He does look on a little confused.

Piedra can see nothing unusal about the stonework. It is old, of human make - so grossly inferior - and has no writing on it to tell whose grave it is.

Bella has moved on up th epath alone looking for the grave of the Professor. The rest of the group is still around the old unmarked stone.

OOC: Ready to find the masoleum?


----------



## ghostcat (Apr 27, 2011)

Piedra moves away from the tombstone. "Why would someone put a tombstone up without an inscription?" he asks no one in particular.

After carefully looking all round to she if he can spot anyone watching them he says "So where's this masoleum then?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Apr 27, 2011)

Elthos nods and gets ready to look for said mausoleum .


----------



## Cyansylph (May 2, 2011)

This game is too slow.


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2011)

Triessa also resumes looking for the correct mausoleum.

(OOC - It's pretty common for game not to update, or update rarely, over weekends. A little patience is all that's needed.)


----------



## HolyMan (May 3, 2011)

OCC: Thanks Shayuri. Game is on track as far as I know.

The group finds the path signs for Eversleep and The Black Path. The only mausoleum near where they meet seems to be a very old abandoned one. It shows signs of the stone becoming pitted and dirty. Cobwebs in it's corners show that no one has taken care of this structure in a long while.

The stone door has a large lock on it, but after careful examination Elthos pulls it off. "It's been melted open. Acid most likely." He says professionally. "Then they put it back to look intact."

He steps back to allow someone else to open the door.

The door swings open easily and the smell of musty old air flows forth from inside. A couple stone steps lead down from the doorway into darkness.

[sblock=OOC] Whose first and light sources please. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 3, 2011)

Piedra hoists his axe across his chest and shoulders his way through the door. Moving down one step he crouches down and checks to see if anyone has been here recently. 

[sblock=OOC]Who needs light?
Follow or identify tracks (+9)[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 3, 2011)

Elthos will hang back, trying to allow the moon light to enter so he can get a glimpse of what is going on.


----------



## Shayuri (May 5, 2011)

Triessa gives Piedra room to work, Szare looming over her from behind. Occasionally she looks around nervously...perhaps uncomfortable with messing with graves, even ones that had already been opened. She seems ready to follow him in, once the results of his inspection are made known.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 5, 2011)

"I might be able to help here as well."  Bella then rumages through her spell component pouch and finds what she was looking for.  A small set of scarab beetle shells.  She shakes them with one hand while tracing an invisible marking at them.  Looking at Piedra, she adds, "The power of the scarab will protect you."  (Warded, +2 Deflection AC, +2 Resistance bonus to saves until he's hit, or fails a save) 

Looking around, she then kneels towards Ven, while coaxing it's armored body.  "You be sure to warn us if there is anything you find as well."

Standing, she shrugs while saying, "He's able to get a feel for any movement as well nearby.  I can see in perfect darkness as well."

(Tremorsense on Ven, 60'.  BOth have Darkvision 60' as well.  Stealth +15 on Ven)


----------



## HolyMan (May 6, 2011)

OCC: Holy Moly almost a whole party with darkvision. This will not do. (j/k)

Piedra looks about the inner room of the crypt and sees nothing but dust on the floor. Amongst the dust a trail left by someone passing through from the front door to the east one is still faintly visible.

"Since most of you can see in the dark unaided, I will await your findings out here," Valadar says to them. "It best not to give up the advantage. I will yell a warning should anyone come."


----------



## ghostcat (May 7, 2011)

Piedra is not quite sure what Bella has done to him but he mutters a thanks anyway "Ta love." as he continues examining the tracks.

Eventually he stands up and says "Someone, probably the prof, went through the east door" After a quick check of the roof, to make sure its safe, he slowly starts walking towards the east door, carefully checking the floor for moving stonework as he goes.









*OOC:*


Do the tracks return?


----------



## Shayuri (May 7, 2011)

Triessa checks her crossbow to make sure it's still ready to fire, then says, "Szare, go with him and fight at his side if he's attacked."

The hooded 'man' stares at her for a moment, then gives a bow that manages to be both sincere and mocking at the same time and stalks across the room to stand with Piedra.


----------



## HolyMan (May 9, 2011)

OCC: Yes the tracks go both into and out of the mausoleum. Anyone else wish to post up before advancing?


----------



## jackslate45 (May 9, 2011)

OCC: It seems we have enough darkvision people that going in with a light seems pointless...


----------



## HolyMan (May 11, 2011)

Piedra follows the tracks and after a nod from Ethos he opens the east door and goes through. Szare following closely.

The dwarves vision penetrates the gloom of the dark crypt and he sees another longer flight of steps heading deeper into the earth. They open up to a room for which he can not see the sides of, but at the back wall he can see a dais with a large stone sarcophagus atop it.

The faint trail in the dust leads from the doorway down the steps and straight to the dias.

[sblock=OOC] If Elthos travels in much farther he will need a little source of some sort. [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 12, 2011)

Piedra pauses with indecision just inside the doorway. While the tracks lead straight to the alter, the layout is perfect for a trap. Deciding safety is preferable to speed, Piedra carefully follows the tracks but at the same time checks for moving stonework.

[sblock=OOC]Perception - notice unusual stonework) +8
Move to B11, if not traps detected. Carefully check alter but don't touch it.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 12, 2011)

Elthos will look around to the spell casters in the group and ask "Do you guys have any light spells that will enable us to see down here?  Otherwise I wont be able to see anything."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 12, 2011)

Fumbling through her pack, Bella brings out a candle, crimson in color.  "Here, you can use this and should you need to snuff it out, you can do so quickly while the rest of us can see in the dark."

Not waiting on his response, a snap of her fingers bring the candle to light.  (Spark)


----------



## HolyMan (May 13, 2011)

Piedra moves further into the crypt and Szare motions for the others to follow before he catches up to the dwarf.

Noticing nothing unusual or dangerous about the nearby stonework the dwarf takes a keen eyed look at the sarcophagus, while he waits on the others.

[sblock=OOC]Can I get a postion for everyone besides Piedra (who is at B-11 at the moment). I would hate for something to happen and you not like where I put your character. [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 13, 2011)

At Szare's signal, Triessa hurries forward, pausing at the foot of the short stairway and looking around, crossbow ready.

(Move to D10)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 13, 2011)

Bella watches the others, wondering just what their skills were.  Turning to check on Ven, she stays near the western wall, waiting.  (Move Ven and Bella each one square west or left on map)


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

With a little nod to Bella for the candle, Elthos moves into the back room with everyone else.  With the low light, he is able to make out some of the room, as his elven heritage allows him sight in this dark place. Drawing his sword at the same time, he feels off balance with something in both hands. (Move to G-10, Draw Scimitar)


----------



## HolyMan (May 16, 2011)

The small crypt seems to have only the one sarcophagus and Piedra can detect nothing out of the ordinary about it.

[sblock=Ven to Bella]
"I feel something coming. It is strange, like hundreds of tiny feet coming through the walls and ground far ahead of us." the familiar says through the telepathic link he shares with his mistress.[/sblock]

OCC: Perception checks please. DC will be rolled below


----------



## ghostcat (May 16, 2011)

Perception (+6). Can I take 10 for 16?

I hate dice rollers!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 16, 2011)

"We've got company, coming fast, from ahead, through walls and flooring.  Hundreds of tiny feet."

She then tries to pinpoint the source, (taking 10 for auto 12 result) and prepares to meet whatever comes their way.  She has a single dagger out, dark in color.  (Cold Iron Dagger)

The scorpion raises its claws, in a menacing way to the north, emphasizing his alertness and waits, ready to spring into action.  (Ready action to clamber up Bellas back, resting on her pack... don't want him in the fray if it comes to it.)


----------



## jackslate45 (May 16, 2011)

Elthos pauses long enough to listen to what is comming.


----------



## HolyMan (May 17, 2011)

[sblock=Ruling] 







ghostcat said:


> Perception (+6). Can I take 10 for 16?






			
				FtF said:
			
		

> (taking 10 for auto 12 result)




I normally won't allow a take 10 on a check vs check (i.e Stealth vs Perception or Sense Motive vs Bluff) type rolls. As it takes time to take 10 and these types of roll offs are to quick for that.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 17, 2011)

OCC: I blame 4th ed's passive perception rules.


----------



## Shayuri (May 19, 2011)

Triessa hears...


----------



## HolyMan (May 19, 2011)

Surprise Round

Elthos hears the a clicking noise coming from near where the ceiling and wall meet above the stairs. He raises his candle high and catches sight of a many legged bug as it crawls around the corner away from the light.

"EEEK!!!" Triessa screams as a similar creature comes out of the wall behind her and moves onto her shoulder.

[sblock=OOC] Ven, Bella, and Elthos may act in the surprise round only. Then it will go monsters - PCs back and forth for this combat (Not all will be this way this should be short)
*
Giant Centipede* AC: 14 HP: 5[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (May 19, 2011)

Moving quickly forward, Elthos decides to try and get Triessa out of trouble.  With an upwards flourish, he tries to cut at the insect though the narrow gap between the wall and the Triessa's leg.

OCC: I will roll normally, apply cover as necessary.  Charging left centipede
[sblock=Elthos]
HP: 10 AC: 15
F: +1 R: +6 W: +0 (+2 vs Fear) (+2 vs Enchantment) 

in hand: Scimitar(melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 2 (CHRG) / DMG = 1d6+2(S), CRIT 18-20x2
[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 19, 2011)

Not prepared to fight, Bella allows Ven to climb upon her back. She then watches the fight, knowing that her spells were spent for the day.  With dagger in hand, she calls out, "Save the legs!  I can use them later"


----------



## HolyMan (May 20, 2011)

Elthos rushes down the steps and uses his scimitar to chop the centipede on triessa's shoulder clean in half (only damaging a few of the legs Bella wants).

The other creature moves forward and bites at Szare. The creature sinks it's sharp mandibles into the eidolon's thigh. It is like a sharp pin prick <minimum dmg = 1> but is smarts nonetheless. Luckily his great fortitude fights of the poison that accompanies such bites.

OCC: PCs are up


----------



## jackslate45 (May 20, 2011)

With the upward momentum from the killing swing, Elthos does a hand spring off the stone floor, missing the attack from the other insect by inches.  While spinning and rectifying himself in air, Elthos says "The first strike, Downfall!" and cuts the insect cleanly in the center.

OCC: Acrobatics to move into flank with Szare. If failed, it gets an opportunity attack against me.
Swing with flank against the insect.

[sblock]
HP: 10 AC: 17
F: +1 R: +6 W: +0 (+2 vs Fear) (+2 vs Enchantment) 

in hand: Scimitar(melee): +4 = +0 (BAB) + 2 (STR) + 2 (FLANK) / DMG = 1d6+2(S) + 1d6(SA), CRIT 18-20x2
[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (May 20, 2011)

Piedra moves slightly so he can get a better swing at the centipede. Then attempts to cut it in two with his axe.

[sblock=Actions]5' step to C11.
two-handed attack on centipede[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (May 21, 2011)

*Combat Over*

OCC: Nice moves jackslate45

Suddenly there are no threats in the room with the group but they all stand motionless and quiet as they watch the walls for more.

After several minutes and Ven letting Bella know nothing else seems to be near, they all breath easier.

"Let's see what's here and get out before a swarm of those things come down on us," Piedra says eying the sarcophagus hen looking to Elthos.

Wiping his blade clean of the insects ichor the rogue nods and then expertly looks over the stone box, candle in hand.

"All clear," he says but steps back. Piedra looks at him and wonders but in the end the dwarf and Szare both manage to get the lid off and reveal what is inside.

The sarcaphgus is shallower than most and inside the group sees a dozen silver arrows (brown fletched), four sun rods, six flasks of holy water, ten white fletched arrows, 5 blue fletched arrows, and two black fletched arrows, five potions of cure light wounds, two potions of lesser restoration, two scroll cases, and a thin darkwood case decorated with an image of a scarab with a single eye glaring from it's back (same as one of the books the Professor wishes for you to deliver).

OCC: The potions and holy water are labeled.


----------



## Shayuri (May 21, 2011)

Triessa hurries forward, still brushing at the little dark spot where the centipede had been with shaking hands as she goes.

"That was pretty intense," she babbles. "Giant...worm-things...dropping right onto me. Good gods...I thought I was going to die. Oh, scrolls!"

She reaches in to scoop up the sealed tubes, and notices the eye-marked case.

"Hello, what's this?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 21, 2011)

Bella moves swiftly, as her dagger goes to work on the centipede.  The dagger moves along the legs, as she scoops them into her spell component pouch.  "Yes, these will come in handy!  Such a nice specimen as well!  Luck holds to us this day!"

Hearing of scrolls, she turns, watching Triessa scoop them up without regards for safety.  Her kind of crowd!


----------



## ghostcat (May 22, 2011)

Piedra keeps a sharp lookout for more centipedes while the others are examining the staff. "I suggest we take all the potions. Unfortunately, the arrows are no good for me. But anyone who can use them should take several of each type."


----------



## jackslate45 (May 23, 2011)

"The same is true for me.  I carry no bow, but I feel we could still use them.  Let us take one of each, so that we can identify what they are.  Should we need more, we now where they are at"


Elthos' eyes next turn to the case with the eye. "I wonder if we are able to open it? Does there appear to be any lock on it?"


----------



## HolyMan (May 23, 2011)

Looking at the clasp of the case it appears there is no lock but a spot to insert a small padlock if need be.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 23, 2011)

"Take everything, better to have it on us should we need it, than to regret having to return and waste time."

Bella finishes up her work, and is content with her findings.  She awaits the others, scanning the place and listening to Ven.  She kneels, patting the armored ally.  "Thanks for the warning Ven."


----------



## HolyMan (May 25, 2011)

Gathering everything up the group heads back to The Lorrimor House. To excited to turn in just yet they gather in the library to sort through the items they found.

OCC: Just a little push to keep things rolling.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 25, 2011)

Bella finds the comfortable chair, and take a seat.  She then rumages through her pack, finding a few insects.  Ven's pincers begin to eagerly snap, knowing that his meal was being prepared.  "Not yet, there is a little surprise for you as well!"

His pincers pause, almost questioningly, as he pulls himself up higher, affording him a better view.  Bella then pulls forth a small vial of some dark liquid, as she dips the insects in and tosses them to Ven.  As if in rapture, the oversized scorpion pounces the insects, and devours them.

"Knew you'd like that!  Just my way of thanking you for the warning."

Sitting back, she then checks to see just what they have gained for the day...


----------



## jackslate45 (May 28, 2011)

Elthos takes the case, and opens it carefully.  "Let us see what we find here..."


----------



## HolyMan (May 30, 2011)

The case opens up to show a velvet interior with spots to hold odd iron and glass vials and a painted board with a brass triangular device.

There are ten indentations inside the case, six are empty but the four others hold odd looking "bottles". Each iron and glass vial contains a tiny, churning cloud of vapor. And glows a sickly shade of green. Runes are etched into the cold iron casings. <detect magic = faint necromancy>

The thin wooden board is printed with numerous letters and numbers, and radiates no magical aura. The brass planchette radiates moderate divination magic.

OCC: Pictures of each below.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2011)

Bella looks at the wooden board, sensing that there was something more to it than simply teaching people to read.  There was something peculiar about it, as she tries to put her finger on it.

OOC - Profession Fortune Teller might be worth using here.  Would she know what this board is?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 1, 2011)

[sblock=Profession Check] The board is not the magical factor and Bella has seen many different boards throughout her travels. The brass "planchette" is magical but needs the board. By activating the planchette you may ask questions of the spirit world. The board is needed to decipher the answers one receives.

Bella may have even seen one or two used and knows the planchettes come made of different metals. Allowing for more questions and less a chance to have a spirit lie to you.

[MENTION=17100]Fangor the Fierce[/MENTION] [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 1, 2011)

Triessa watches the unveiling of the objects with interest that quickly becomes confused curiosity. A quick murmur of spellcasting shows her the magical auras of the strange assembly, though it only seems to deepen their mystery.

"They look almost like potion vials at first, but the aura of death magic, and the odd construction..." She taps the cold-wrought iron reinforcement of one of the vials. "They almost seem like they're meant to contain something. This mist inside...I wonder what it could be."

"And the board! It almost looks like some kind of game, but I've never seen anything like it."

Through it all Szare looms behind her, always seeming a bit too close to her for comfort, as if he were either inordinately concerned for her welfare...or determined not to let her escape.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 1, 2011)

Piedra looks on with interest as the others examine the contents of the box. However, it is well beyond his experience, so he just keeps quite and watches.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 1, 2011)

"I would assume them useful, since the professor took 6 of them before.  We can look into it more in the morning"  Elthos says, stretching and yawning.  "I am going to bed.  Good night."

If no one stops him, Elthos will go upstairs and prepare to sleep.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 1, 2011)

Bella inspects the board, then the brass planchette.  Her fingers run over the letters before she smiles a welcoming smile.  "This, I can work with!  I use the Harrow Deck to commune.  Others use this form of communing with spirits.  If you don't mind, I would like to test it out a little later."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 3, 2011)

OCC: It is getting late does everyone wish to turn in? The plan was to use the items found to explore Harrowstone was it not? In the morning you can try some more IDing and then head to the Haunted Prison.

Everyone check in and then I will post the next morning.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 4, 2011)

Having decided that he does not really have the knowledge to help determine the contents of the box, Piedra decides to call it a night. "Sorry I can't help with the box's contents. So, as its getting late, I may has well turn in. Goodnight all." he says. With that he goes to bed.









*OOC:*


Piedra. Check


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 5, 2011)

OCC: Elthos Checked in


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2011)

Triessa seems disappointed by the prospect of a delay, but any complaint she might have made was interrupted by a wide yawn. Sheepishly, she agreed that it had been a long day, and perhaps it was time to rest.

Szare dissolved into shadows and smoke that hung only for a moment before vanishing completely.

(Check!)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 5, 2011)

Bella runs her fingers over the letters, as the others talk of calling it a night.  She agrees, as she takes the board with her to her room.  Attempting to figure out just what this item held, she drifts off into sleep as Ven settles down for the night as well....

ooc - ready to wake up!


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 6, 2011)

*Day 3:* -1 Trust

The morning dawns cloudy as a storm passed in the night and clouds linger behind moving slowly to the east. Everyone wakes with a bit of excitment as today they will be venturing out to the old Harrowstone Prison in search of clues as to who the Professor (and The Whispering Way) were searching for there.

But before they leave The Lorrimor House there is the items to try and identify and distribute. Gathering in the Professor's study they lay out the items as they finish a light breakfast of sweet breads and tea. 

"Well all these arrows and we have three crossbows," Valanar says with a slight sigh. "By Abadar I think someone is looking down and laughing at the poor joke."

"But I think one of us should at least look into having a bow on hand in case we need magic against whatever we find at Harrowstone."

"Harrowstone?" Kendra's voice comes from the doorway. Turning they see her looking a little shaken at the mention of the place her father was killed. "Then you decided to look for clues at the prison. I hope you all will be careful." she says then bites here lip a little as if try to stop herself from saying what she truly wishes. 

"If I can be of any help..." she says leaving the rest hanging in the air.

"You have been already," the paladin answers. "We are going to get to the bottom of what happen to your father."

[sblock=OOC]Need spells for the day - remember you may leave open slots to be filled as needed.

*Loot:*
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
four sun rods
six flasks of holy  water
ten white fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
five blue fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
two black  fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
two potions of  lesser restoration
two scroll cases - 4 scrolls - magical (not ID'ed)-someone needs to take read magic and will auto ID them for you.
four haunt siphons - magical (not ID'ed)
spirit planchette - magical (not ID'ed)[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2011)

"Before we go," Triessa says, opening the case again and trying to catch Bella's eyes. "We should really finish figuring these out, don't you think? We might need them in that prison and there won't be time there to try to do it..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 8, 2011)

Bella wakes up, stretching and excited for the days adventure.  A visit to a haunted prison, what could be more daring and fun?  Spotting Ven already awake, she takes her spot next him, with folder legs.  The next hour goes quickly, as she and Ven share an empathic link that transcends what most would find in life.  When she is done, her hunger makes her wonder just what hearty of a meal they would have for breakfast.

When she enters downstairs, her mind is fresh from her trance, and she quickly spots Triessa's comment as intended towards her.  "Well, let me see what I can do about that!"  (Read Magic)

[sblock=Spell Prepared]
0 - Dancing Lights, http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/d/daze Message, Read Magic
1 - http://www.d20pfsrd.com/magic/all-spells/b/burning-handsCure Light Wounds, Ill Omen

HM- Can you add the prisoner's names in the Character Thread when we find them out?  I was hoping to use the board to commune with the dead on the list, or someone from that prison to see if they could give us some information.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 8, 2011)

OCC: Scrolls two arcane: protection from evil and detect undead; two divine: hide from undead. Yes the prisoners names (when you find them out) will become well known to you, trust me.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 8, 2011)

Elthos looks on sleepily towards the two spellcasters, discussing the new scrolls.  He felts tired, but hopefully the breakfast will wake him up.

Once finished, he gets ready to set out.  instead of his normal boot, Elthos hides his dagger up his sleeve, ready to spring it ready at any point.

He waits for the rest of them to get ready, looking outside.  He listens hard for the criers news.  _Hope no one finds out we robbed a grave..._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 9, 2011)

Looking over the scrolls, she puts them aside, one by one, until she sits back satisfied.  "These might be of use to us, in the right hands.  One will protect someone from evil.  The other, also of arcane magic, will allow the caster to detect any nearby undead.  Granted, the undead would have to be nearby, so if it detects something, then it's probably already too late, if you know what I mean."

Turning her attention to the other two scrolls, she adds, "These, on the other hand, allow those affected by them to remain undetected by undead.  Would go well with that other scroll, if timed right.  But, they are divine scrolls and I am unable to use them.  Piedra should be able to use them.  And..."

Bella looks around a little confused.  "Anyone seen Valanar?"

[sblock=OOC] I think we lost Cyansylph on the game.  Might be a good time to make it noted, as we should prepare accordingly.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 9, 2011)

"I am here," the paladin says entering the room still adjusting straps. "With no one to help this takes a while to put on." He says pointing to his armor.

OCC: Will be NPCing Valanar through this adventure but might have him go his own way after.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 9, 2011)

Piedra wakes up early and does an hour's callisthenics in his underwear. Not a pretty sight but at least its in the privacy of his own room. Getting dressed and donning his armour, he goes down looking for breakfast.

Replying to Valanar's comments on using a bow "Well I suppose I could use a bow, although I prefer to get up close and personal. Anyway does anyone have a bow? Otherwise, we'll have to buy a shortbow on the way to the prison."

If no one else speaks up, Piedra collects all of the arrows and puts them in his backpack. "We'll need a new quiver as well."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 10, 2011)

"You have something you wish to be identified?" Kendra asks hesitantly. "I... I could help. I would like to help you if I may." She says standing aside the doorway with her hands clasped before her.

"Good then," Valanar says as he steps over beside Piedra. "Piedra and I will go into town and purchase a bow and return within the hour. Take that time to see what you can make out some of the items you found from the Professor's cache and then we will all be off to Harrowstone."

He heads to the doorway, "Come Master Dwarf and don't forget your coin purse." he says with an amused look on his face.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry to slow things done another day or so (I'm excited to get to Harrowstone myself). Please pick two items you wish IDed and I will roll for Kendra.  Also you need to divide up the potions/holy water and see who will carry which scrolls.

No need to RP buying the bow unless you wish ghostcat. Just need to know your funds (Valanar has over 300gp) remember their is +10% fee added to anything you wish to buy.

Kendra spells:
*Diviner Spells Prepared* (CL 2nd; concentration +5) 
*1st*--comprehend languages, identify, mage armor
*0* (at will)--acid splash, detect magic, disrupt undead, read magic [/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 11, 2011)

[sblock=ooc]Don't particularly want to RP shopping. But need to RP the argument about who's paying 

Piedra has about 44gp.[/sblock]

As Piedra and Valanar walk to the shop, they discuss how they are going to pay for the stuff. "Have you any money because I'm almost skint. I can contribute 10gp max. " Piedra says.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 12, 2011)

With Valanar and Piedra gone, Elthos picks up one of the unknown jars.  "This is one I would like Identified. I would not like to have it dropped suddenly, and suck out our souls or something."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 12, 2011)

Bella motions to the haunt siphons, "And these as well."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

"Well according to the Professor's will you are good for a loan, HA HA!" the heavily armored paladin says as the two walk along.

"Hmmm... keep your ten gold. I will purchase the bow. What type do you think would suit you best Piedra?" he asks rubbing his chin thinking.

________________________________________

In the living room of The Lorrimor house Kendra takes the odd glass vial and casts the spells she will need to help the others identify it.

<rolling then giving it a separate post for linking>


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2011)

"This will attack and destroy a haunt." Kendra says slightly troubled. "I do hope you all will be careful." she adds before going into detail of what the device can do.

[sblock=Haunt Siphon]
Aura faint necromancy; CL 3rd
Slot none; Price 400 gp; Weight 1 lb.

Description_________________________________________________
__________________________________________________________
These glass vials are held within stylized cold-iron casings etched with strange runes, necromantic designs, or other eldritch markings. Within the vial roils a small wisp of white vapor, churning as if caught in a miniature vortex of air. To capture a haunt’s energies within a haunt siphon, you need only twist the metal casing to open the vial in the same round that the haunt manifests (a standard action)—this can be before or after the haunt has acted. You must be within the haunt’s area of influence to use a haunt siphon. When you activate a haunt siphon, it deals 3d6 points of positive energy damage to a single haunt.

If it deals enough damage to the haunt to reduce the haunt’s hit points to 0, the mist inside the haunt siphon glows green—if it does not reduce the haunt to 0 hit points, the haunt siphon is still expended and becomes nonmagical. It may take multiple haunt siphons to destroy powerful haunts. A haunt that is neutralized by a haunt siphon takes a –5 penalty on its caster level check to manifest again after its reset time passes. A haunt siphon that neutralizes a haunt can no longer be used to harm haunts, but it can be used as a grenade like splash weapon that deals 1d6 points of negative energy damage with a direct hit. Every creature within 5 feet of the point where the haunt siphon hits takes 1 point of negative energy damage from the splash.

Construction______________________________________________
________________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, cure moderate
wounds, gentle repose; Cost 200 gp[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 13, 2011)

Looking around at the others, Bella decides this is not a time for insecurities.  Besides, she has none, that she is aware of.

"What's a haunt?" she asks, matter of factly...


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 14, 2011)

OOC: Knowledge religion or arcana to find out.


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2011)

Piedra replies to Valanar "Well I'm only a short chap, so a shortbow will be easier to lug around than one of those long things. I'd probably keep catching a longbow on the ground and falling over the darn thing." 

Once the pair have purchased the bow and a quiver they head back to Lorrimor house.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 15, 2011)

Elthos shrugs his shoulders at the question "Probably something dangerous, if the professor took 6 of these siphon's with him.  However, the fact that we have them now could be useful.  And they do not seem hard to use."

He takes the one he is holding, and pockets it. He then passes the other two out to Bella and Triessa "I think the last one should be left here for now, as both Valanar and Piedra have both their hands full.  We probably should come back here to rest at some point."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2011)

"Haunts are big trouble if you aren't prepared. Or so my father use to say." Kendra says to the question.

"Oh but this does sound very dangerous. You all must be careful." she adds after hearing Elthos's comments. "I can try and identify one more item what do you wish it to be?"

[sblock=general haunt knowledge]
*Fluff*
The distinction between a trap and an undead creature blurs when you introduce a haunt—a hazardous region created by unquiet spirits that react violently to the presence of the living. The exact conditions that cause a haunt to manifest vary from case to case—but haunts always arise from a source of terrific mental or physical anguish endured by living, tormented creatures. A single, source of suffering can create multiple haunts, or multiple sources could consolidate into a single haunt. The relative power of the source has little bearing on the strength of the resulting haunt—it’s the magnitude of the suffering or despair that created the haunt that decides its power. Often, undead inhabit regions infested with haunts—it’s even possible for a person who dies to rise as a ghost (or other undead) and trigger the creation of numerous haunts. A haunt infuses a specific area, and often multiple haunted areas exist within a single structure. The classic haunted house isn’t a single haunt, but usually a dozen or more haunted areas spread throughout the structure.

*Crunch Stuff*
Although haunts function like traps, they are difficult to detect since they cannot be easily observed until the round in which they manifest. Detect undead or detect alignment spells of the appropriate type allow an observer a chance to notice a haunt even before it manifests (allowing that character the appropriate check to notice the haunt, but at a –4 penalty).

A haunt can infuse a maximum area with a 5-foot radius per point of CR possessed by the haunt, but the actual area is usually limited by the size of the room in which the haunt is located.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 15, 2011)

Triessa looks worried at the talk of haunts and such, but when Kendra offers to identify another item she taps the board and 'little pointy thing' that radiated magic. "How about this?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

OCC: Four days and nobody has said they wish something else ID'ed. Will update tomorrow night - but giving you all a chance if you wish for something else to be identified, if not will ID the spirit planchette.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 19, 2011)

(OOC - But...I...look! I posted a request! Is there any confusion over what we found that needs to be ID'ed? I think the actual list of what we found is several pages back now...)


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 19, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] You are good Shayuri. I was just waiting for someone to agree or disagree with the request. Or I should say Kendra is.

Loot list is in the RG 

Here for easy access:
*Loot:*
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched)
four sun rods
six flasks of holy  water
ten white fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
five blue fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
two black  fletched arrows - magical (not ID'ed)
five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)
two potions of  lesser restoration
two scroll cases - 4 scrolls (hide form undeadx2, protection from evil, detect undead)
four haunt siphons
spirit planchette - magical (not ID'ed) 		

Still need stuff passed around as well, like holy water and sunrods etc.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 19, 2011)

OOC: Piedra would like the arrows ID'ed but I don't think he's back yet and he took them with him. Also, I don't know whether or not it makes sense just to have one type ID'ed


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 22, 2011)

OCC: My phone marked it read for some reason my bad   As for arrows, I think the only two who can use them are out on a walk, so Elthos would not see the point in using them 

Elthos nods his head in agreement, before saying "I agree with Triessa.  I believe Bella said it was some sort of divininer?  Speaking with the dead and that."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

"Ok then," Kendra says taking the brass item in hand. Suddenly she drops the item and wipes off her hands. "I'm sorry it's just... just what I felt. What I learned scared me." 

She looks to Triessa and Bella. "How do you do it? Oh, how I wish I was as brave as you." She says on the edge of tears. She wipes at her eyes and then explains what it is that the brass planchette can do.

[sblock=Spirit Planchette]
Aura moderate divination; CL 9th
Slot none; Price 4,000 gp (brass planchette),
10,000 gp (cold iron planchette), 18,000 gp
(silver planchette); Weight 5 lbs.
___________________________________________
Description__________________________________
A spirit planchette is typically found in a wooden case along with a thin wooden board printed with numerous letters and numbers. Nonmagical versions of these divination tools can be purchased in curiosity shops (typically costing 25 gp); while these items can be used as alternative components for augury spells, only magical spirit planchettes allow users to communicate with the other side. Three types of spirit planchettes exist—brass, cold iron, and silver. Each in turn allows an increasingly potent form of divination effect to be utilized. A spirit planchette requires a board to move upon, but this “board” can be made up of letters scribed upon any smooth surface—it need not be a prepared board for a spirit planchette to work.

To use a spirit planchette, you must rest your fingers lightly upon the planchette’s surface and then concentrate on the planchette (as if maintaining a spell with a duration of concentration) for 2d6 rounds while the planchette attunes itself to the ambient spirits of the area. After this time, the planchette begins to slowly slide in random patterns across the board—at this point, questions may be asked of the spirits by any of the individuals involved in the séance.  The consequences of each question asked of the spirits depends upon what type of planchette is used for the divination, as summarized on the table below. The spirits reply in a language understood by the character who asked the question, but resent such contact and give only brief answers to the questions. All questions are answered with “yes,” “no,” or “maybe,” or by spelling out a single word from the letters arranged on the board. The spirits answer each question either in the same round the question is asked (in the case of a yes, no, or maybe answer) or at a rate of one letter per round (in the case of a single word being spelled out). A spirit planchette may be used once per day—the maximum number of questions you can ask with it depends on the type of planchette being used (as detailed on the table below).

Communication with spirits can be a dangerous task, for many spirits are jealous or hateful of the living. Every time a spirit planchette is used, the user must succeed on a Will save to avoid being temporarily possessed and harmed by the angry spirits. In some areas where the spirits are particularly violent or hateful this Will save takes a –2 penalty. The DC of this save depends on the type of spirit planchette being used. Anyone who fails the Will save becomes confused for a number of rounds (depending on the type of planchette being used), and no answer is received. The spirits in the area are not omniscient—the GM should decide whether or not the spirits would actually know the answer to the question asked, and if they do not, the answer granted is automatically “maybe.” If the GM determines that the spirits are knowledgeable about the answer, roll d% to determine whether the spirits speak truthfully or whether they lie.

*Spirit Planchettes*

```
Planchette      Questions    Will      Confusion    True    Lie
[U]Type            per Use      save DC   Duration     Answer___[/U]
Brass             1            11       1 round     01–60  61–100
Cold Iron         3            15       2 rounds    01–75  76–100
Silver            5            19       3 rounds    01–90  91–100
```
_____________________________________________________________
Construction__________________________________________________
Requirements Craft Wondrous Item, contact other plane, speak
with dead; Cost 2,000 gp (brass spirit planchette), 5,000 gp
(cold iron spirit planchette), 9,000 gp (silver spirit planchette[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 23, 2011)

A few minutes later Valanar and Piedra return. The dwarf has a new bow over one shoulder and the arrows from the crypt in two quivers balance on either side of his hips.

"Well I hope your morning has been more exciting than ours," the paladin says in way of greeting.

OCC: Just need stuff divided up and we are off to the Haunted Prison.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 24, 2011)

Bella shrugs at the question from Kendra, not really understanding why she would not be able to use the planchette.  When the description of what it can do is given, she beams a smile, knowing that perhaps her day just got better.  "Only one use a day, so we might be best to wait until we have a question for the spirits.  I am sure we will have some when we check out the prison."

With that, she moves to the items, takes a pair of holy water flasks, a potion of cure light wounds, and then asks, "Four haunts, who's getting them?  I think I can manage with the scroll case and a pair of scrolls.  The hide from undead and detect undead possibly.  Someone else can take the other two scrolls and have them ready to use as well.  The potions of lesser restoration should go to Valanar and whomever else will be up front.  Most of us don't have the need for the sunrods, but I can carry one if light is needed.  Or Ven might be able to carry one for us?"

She holds one of the rods out, testing to see if the scorpion can wield it effectively in his claw.

[sblock=OOC]Sorry, work has been hell and life as well.  Bella would like to take the planchette, a CLW potion, 2 sunrods if you want her to hold the light, scroll case with hide from undead and detect undead scrolls.  Not sure about the other stuff, but a haunt in her hands might be useful as well.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 24, 2011)

"Well I would normally be up front." says Piedra "but this time it looks like I will be at the back firing arrows. Still I'll take the other cure potion if no-one objects.

Talking of arrows, can anyone identify what these magic arrows do?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2011)

"I can use the other scrolls," Triessa suggests. "And I'd like at least one potion. For Szare. I don't think he can really _die_, but if his body is disrupted he can't come back for awhile, which could slow us down."


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 27, 2011)

OCC: Will give jackslate45 24 hours to chime in about division before advancing...

... also anyone with detect magic can try to ID the arrows just make a Spellcraft check (or aid another if you want to help someone else).


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 27, 2011)

"I will be up front as well.  I can also be on the lookout for anything suspicious in the front, with my good eye sight.  As for the haunts, I would leave it to you guys to decide.  I try to keep my left hand free as much as possible" Elthos said, before grabbing a potion of healing, a potion of restoration, and two flasks of holy water.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 27, 2011)

Bella looks over the arrows, examining their colors and marking for anything that would give a hint as to their properties.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

Valanar takes teo potions a flask of holy water and one of the haunt siphons. "I'm beginning to feel like an alchemist." he kids as Bella and Kendra finish identifying some of Piedra's arrows. They both have trouble and when done neither knows what those last arrows can do.

"We have a few things left," the paladin says pointing to the flasks on the table. "Best to divide them up should we get seperated. Piedra, Elthos why don't each of you take one of the last haunt siphons. Maybe not to use but to carry. Same for the holywater. Triessa, Szare, and Bella each take one of these best not to put all are eggs in one basket."

[sblock=OOC] Sorry busy weekend your turn for some catch up and heavy advancing. After I roll up some more Spellcraft checks. And let me know if the division listed below is correct and ok in the case of the NPC paladin.
*
dozen silver arrows (brown fletched) *- Piedra
*four sun rods*
- 2 Bella
- 2 Valanar
*six flasks of holy  water*
- 2 Elthos
- Valanar
- Bella
- Triessa
- Szare
*ten white fletched arrows* - magical (not ID'ed) 10 +1 arrows - Piedra
*five blue fletched arrows* - magical (not ID'ed) - Piedra
*two black  fletched arrows* - magical (not ID'ed) - Piedra
*five potions of cure light wounds(d8+1)*
- Bella
- Szare
- Piedra
- Elthos
- Valanar
*two potions of  lesser restoration*
- Elthos
- Valanar*
 scroll case (hide form undead, detect undead)* -Bella
*scroll case (hide form undead, protection from evil)* - Triessa
*four haunt siphons*
- Bella
- Valanar
- Piedra
- Elthos
*spirit planchette* - Bella[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 28, 2011)

The group leaves The Lorrimor House as prepared as they can be. With weapons in hand and spells focused in their heads they travel south to the burnt out shell that was once prison for five special prisoners that they need to find out more about.

Harrowstone sits on a large hill about a mile south form Ravengro. From the hilltop everyone can see the homes and chimney smoke of the quiet little town. The large central two story structure with it's sagging roof and mostly destroyed eastern wing can be seen through a large gap in the wall near a stagnate pool of calm water.

An overgrown path leads to a set of gates flanked by walls covered in creeping brown ivy.



> _A sagging wood and metal gate set between a pair of stone guard towers once barred entrance into Harrowstone, but the gates now hang negligently open, creaking softly in what wind touches the ruined bars_.



The party stands before the old gates but other options are available to enter the grounds of Harrowstone.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 29, 2011)

"Looks quaint," Bella blurts out, as she views the prison.  She looks past the walls to the water, stagnant and still.  

"Anyone care to go through the front door?  I would rather check out the area around the prison, make sure we know where we are headed."

Waiting for the others to decide, she checks to see if Ven can sense any movement nearby.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ven shakes his body to indicate nothing is about. The empathic link shared by the witch and the scorpion indicates Ven is rather excited to be exploring the unknown.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 29, 2011)

Triessa chews her bottom lip nervously and glances at Szare. The large 'man' has no advice though as he gazes serenely at the prison from under his cowl. Finally she nods at Bella.

"Nothing to be lost by circling 'round and seeing if there's a hole in the wall or somesuch," she agrees. "Nothing but time, and we've plenty of that for now. Though I'm not sure I want to be here when the sun goes down."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jun 29, 2011)

"I agree.  If we know where other entrances are, they can be easily converted to exits.  Let us be careful then." Elthos advises, getting his sword at the ready.  The holy water hung close enough to grab with his other hand, ready to be flung if needed.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 1, 2011)

"Right if everyone is ready, I'll check for tracks as we circle round. Let's see if we can find where the professor went in." says Piedra. He then slowly walks clockwise around the prison carefully examining the floor for tracks.

[sblock=action]Follow or identify tracks +9. Take 10 for 19.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 1, 2011)

Bella walks with Piedra, Ven close at her side.  "Make sure you let us know if you sense anything, Ven."

Ven snaps twice, showing that he understands and will relay any unknown people by repeating this action for the others to take note of.  "He says that if you see him snap twice, then be aware there is something out there."

She then looks at Piedra, adding, "Hold still, this won't hurt..."

Removing a few of the centipede legs, she chooses four of them, and rubs them in her fingers.  When they become almost an ashen consistency, she moves to Piedra, draws a symbol onto her the armor, and comments, "There, good as new.  That should help..."

[sblock=Hex]+2 Deflection AC, +2 on saves until hit or fail a save.
Ven has tremorsense, will alert everyone with 2 snaps of claws as well as Bella.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 7, 2011)

Piedra finds a lot of tracks leading in and out of the front gate. But the newest ones are at least twenty or more days old. That corresponds to the time Professor Lorrimor said he was going to come to Harrowstone and see what The Whispering Way cultist were up to.

All the tracks in and around Harrowstone are that old or older. Besides climbing the walls there are two ways to get unto the grounds. 

The front gate which has a path leading to a dilapidated home and the prisons front doors. Or through the calm waters of the pond to the eastern rear corner of the prison that stands open.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 7, 2011)

[sblock=HM]It Piedra in this game. Galyne's in AoW [/sblock]
Piedra thanks Bella for the boost and slowly walks all the way round the wall, finally getting back to were he started. "There's lots of tracks round the walls. But the newest are the ones going through the front gate. Even these are three weeks old, about the time the professor came." 

Piedra starts to unship his axe, remembers the bow, curses and strings his new bow instead. He then dithers over the choice of arrow; not knowing what the blue and black fletched arrows do. Finally he selects a Blue one. Looking at the others he says "We may as well go through the front door, everyone else seems to. Ready?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 7, 2011)

"Let's go then..." Bella answers, as she pulls out her light crossbow, places a bolt in place, and nods to Piedra to lead on.  Ven is at her side, as she takes to the middle of the group.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 8, 2011)

Elthos smiled as he takes the front. He quickly looks to see if there is anything odd before saying "Let us be on the way then."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2011)

Triessa nods. "We're ready."

Szare just cracks his oversized knuckles. One at a time.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 8, 2011)

The path leads through the center of the prison grounds.



			
				Warden's House said:
			
		

> _A small brick manor house is overgrown with thick sheets of gray-green ivy. The roof sags ominously, and the front door hangs askew._




The main building in the center of the grounds looks to be more sound though time is not being good to it either.



			
				Harrowstone Facade said:
			
		

> _This two story stone building looms int he center of the prison grounds. Ivy and moss cling tenaciously to the walls, while above the wooden shingles of the roof are often missing entirely, exposing the wooden rafters of the structure to the sky. Here and there, leering gargoyles perch on the eaves, once functioning as drainspouts and decorations but now seeming to serve a more ominous role of sentinels. Many of these stone decorations have crumbled away and lie in ruined piles on the soggy ground below. Windows in the building's facade are narrow and blocked by grills of rusty iron bars. Stone columns support a slumping wooden balcony over the building's wooden front doors, both of which hang askew and reveal dark glimpses of chambers within._




OCC: Note there are steps leading up to a balcony on the west side of the building.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 8, 2011)

Piedra carefully checks to see where the tracks go. While he his more interested in the most recent tracks, he will also check any others.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 13, 2011)

OOC: Most recent tracks cover the whole grounds, going all around the main building. There are many sets of prints too, a very large group was here back around the time the professor met his death.

Searching the small home takes no time and reviles nothing of interest. The home of the warden and his wife must have long ago been picked over of anything valuable or any information regarding the prison.

"Well I do believe the front door is the only way in." Valanar states drawing his blade. "I'll go first."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 13, 2011)

"Val, if you feel you need me to check something out first, let me know.  Trust your gut" Elthos mentions, falling right behind the shiny Paladin.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2011)

"Go with them, Szare," Triessa urged. "Help them."

The eidolon gave Triessa an unreadable look, then grudgingly stepped faster to catch up with Val and Elthos.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 13, 2011)

"Valanar. I need to go up the front with you. I need to make sure that the roof is not going to fall. The building looks non to safe." Says Piedra as he moves to join Valanar and Elthos in the doorway. Without actually entering the building, Piedra checks for unsafe stonework.

[sblock=OOC]Perception Notice unusual stonework) +8[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 13, 2011)

Bella moves along, nodding in agreement to the front door.  Ven moves alongside her, checking the ground to verify nothing is moving their way.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 14, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] I have marching order as 

Valanar
Piedra
Elthos
Szare
Triessa
Bella & Ven[/sblock]

The columns holding up the balcony above the entrance way sag  dramatically but the group enters Harrowstone without much incident.

They enter a foyer streaked with mold and carpeted by a grey growth of fungus. Doors are set into each wall, with the ones to the north being a set of double doors. Valanar decides to head for these as they look the way into the heart of Harrowestone.

He carefully opens them and sees nothing in the darkness ahead. "Going to need some light, unless someone else wishes to lead."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 14, 2011)

"All I have are candles, if that is ok?"  She procures one of her candles, this one being a bright green one.  Waiting to see if anyone else has anything better to offer, she then ignites it with a flick of her wrist, as a simple cantrip ignites the wick.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 17, 2011)

A tiny park catches the candle wick and creates a soft glow. As the group turns to look down the hallway the light shows a array of horrible faces ghastly and transparent standing in the hall before them.

Most look burnt and are whole, while others are burnt and horrible disfigured. The ghostly images move towards everyone quickly and the light shows bodies that everyone can see through with burnt clothing and broken manacles around most of the apparition's wrists.

As a group they surge forward toward the light screaming and moaning. Then the doors to the east and west open slightly and just as the ghostly horde nears the northern doors, all of them slam shut as one.

The breeze from the slamming portals snuffs out the candle leaving the group alone in the dark.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 17, 2011)

Her vision still intact, Bella looks about.  Her link to Ven is tested, as she wonders if he was able to discern anything about this little haunting that she could not.  "Uh, what was that?" she asks, looking about behind her, just in case.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 18, 2011)

"That was....creepy as the Nine Hells." Elthos said.  He gripped his sword that much tighter and said. "Anyway we can restore that light?  I now a few of us can't see well right now."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 19, 2011)

Triessa picked herself up off the floor, where she'd tripped and fallen flat on her behind as she'd stumbled back in horror from the apparition.

"Was that a haunting? she asked with a quaver  in her voice. "Or real ghosts? Or...what was that?" 

Seemingly unaffected by the darkness, Szare leaned down to help Triessa back to her feet.

"Sorry, I don't have any light...I see pretty well in the dark, so I never think about it..."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 19, 2011)

Bella flicks a nonchalant gesture and the candle comes back to life.  Giving Elthos time to get his bearings again, she asks, "So, what's behind door number two?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 19, 2011)

While Piedra has encountered undead before, this is something new and scary. Probably one of the haunts that people have been talking about. "So that a Haunt is it. Right scary if you ask me. No wonder people don't come here."

Piedra move over to the door that Bella indicted and checks that the wall is safe but otherwise waits for Elthos.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 20, 2011)

Elhos gives the doors a look but sees no traps so Piedra checks the western door. "Locked? But it was just open?"

Elthos checks the door and then tries the lock. "It's not locked normally," the half elf says in awe. "The lock is broken as far as I can tell."

"Then these are haunts and slamming portals none the less." the dwarf answers. He then explains what the group will need to do to put these haunts to rest. "And there may be more haunts. Different ones be on your guard everyone."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

"So holy water dispels it from coming back?  Interesting.  Well, shall we wait for it to disperse or just quell it now?" Elthos asks, his eyes finally taking it everything.  He grabs one of the two bottles hanging from belt in his left hand, and holds it out.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

"Best we not let these things lock at a bad time," Valanar says with a nod of his head to continue. "Having a clear way out seems like the best choice here."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Elthos nods and starts splashing some on each of the doors, hoping that it will do the trick.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

The holy water does the job and soon all the doors can be opened once more.

Each hallway doesn't look to much different from the others. With their darkvision most of the group can see a series of doors down the west hallway. A corridor leading to a single door down the south eastern door. What looks like an auditorium behind the north eastern doors. And another long hallway with several doors in one wall to the north.

OCC: Which way? Should get an SOP started for stuff like this. I know you will explore most of the whole place in the end.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 21, 2011)

Bella points to the southeastern door while adding, "I figure that this might lead to the water area.  Might be best to have a look, and if things get bad, we might have two ways out, just in case."

Ven snaps his claws once, in agreement, as he moves to the edge of the doorway and pauses.  Bella comes close to him, and peers down the hallway to take a glance at the door at the end.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

Elthos takes a quick peak down the hallway, standing over Bella's shoulder
OCC: SOP right hand rule?


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

OOC: If at least one more person is ok with right hand rule I will post up what is down the hallway there.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2011)

(OOC - It work for me. Should help keep things moving.)

Triessa, swallowing her fear, joins Bella and Elthos as they look apprehensively up the corridor. Szare's unearthly silhouette behind her is scant comfort.

"We have to start somewhere," she reckons. "This is as good as anything else at this point."


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 21, 2011)

The thirty foot corridor ends in a single iron door that looks quite sound compared to the others you have seen. Elthos detects no traps and checking the door finds it locked tight.

Eltos tries for several minutes to open the door but to no avail. The lock is to complex and slightly rusted. The party will have to either find another way in or the key to the lock.

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the quick dead-end. The Lock is DC 30 and even with Elthos taking 20 it is to high right now. Have him at +7 to open locks (+8 if he removes his armor).[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 21, 2011)

OCC: 30?!  Holy Hell...  Need to get masterwork thieves tools. 

Also, I double checked and the  bonus only works with traps, and not locks. boo to that. so ya you are correct at +7.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 21, 2011)

(OOC - Can anyone cast a skill booster, like Guidence? +1 to skill, plus removing armor, might put him over the line.)


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 21, 2011)

Piedra check the stonework around the door. He then looks at the door, looks at his axe and looks at the door again. Then he sighs. "I reckon its a bad idea to start off destroying the place." he says. "It 'ill keep. If we don't find the keys anywhere we can always destroy it later."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 22, 2011)

Elthos was a little upset at not getting it.  He thought that one more click and he would have had it, but it never came.

Standing up he says "Shall we?"


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 26, 2011)

OCC: Back and to the right...

From the main foyer the group enters an auditorium through the northeastern set of double doors.



			
				Auditorium said:
			
		

> _Several rows of wooden benches, all spotted with mold and sagging from neglect, face a stage walled off from the rest of the room by a wall of iron bars._




Another set of double doors are located in the east wall straight across from the set the group entered through.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 26, 2011)

Piedra has heard tales of moulds that can prove lethal. So, without moving any closer, he examines the mould to make sure its just ordinary household mould.

Piedra then checks the walls and ceiling to make sure that the room is not about to collapse.

[sblock=OOC]Knowledge (Nature) +4[/sblock][sblock=SOP]On entering a room, Piedra will perform a _Notice unusual stonework_ check (+8) to make sure that the room is safe.[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 27, 2011)

Elthos waits on the dwarf before also take a quick peek inside

OCC: Also take a crack at hidden stuff at perception +8


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 27, 2011)

"Szare," Triessa said. "Lets check out the stage."

Without a word, her cloaked companion joined her side and they both headed towards the raised area at the end.

"Strange that it's barred, don't you think?"


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2011)

"Probably to separate the prisoners from whoever's using the stage." says Piedra


----------



## jackslate45 (Jul 29, 2011)

"Or the reverse.  Maybe the walled off area is for the prisoners. This room was not locked, so maybe the prisoners were escorted into here?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 29, 2011)

Bella watches with curiosity growing.  This was an unusual place, and she had never been in an auditorium before.  "What is this place used for in a prison?" she asks aloud, to nobody in particular.

She casts her orison, as she scans the area for anything magical.  (Detect Magic)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2011)

Piedra moves to check the mold, the walls, and floor. He notices nothing out of the ordinary and the mold is not dangerous. So he is shocked when he hears Valanar ask...

"Did it suddenly get cold in here?"

Triessa and Szare who are near the bars along with the paladin can confirm that the temperature did indeed drop. 

Just then Bella looks their way and gets a small magical pull from the cantrip. It comes from beyond the bars.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 3, 2011)

Triessa's eyes widen, and she suddenly scrabbles at her belt pouch...only to realize she didn't take one of the haunt siphons!

"It's one of them!" she blurts, scared. "A haunt!" 

She steps backwards and bumps into Szare, looking wildly around to see what horror will rise up and strike!


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 3, 2011)

Elthos grabs some of the holy water as well, getting ready to splash it on this un seen enemy.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

"No, it seems to be magical.  I can sense it, faintly, from beyond the bars..." Bella answers, wondering just what was in store for them.

"Don't use the haunts unless we are SURE it's needed."

She concentrates on the bars, trying to get a feel for just where the magical aura is coming from.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 3, 2011)

OOC: The magic is inside the 10' x 10' barred off area and coming from the bars themselves.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 3, 2011)

Bellas eyes widen, as she calls out, "STAY AWAY FROM THE BARS!  They are radiating the magic."

Their magic can be felt, as she concentrates on them, trying to figure out just what they had in store.  If this was a prison, and those bars were meant to keep something in or out, then it's defensive.  At least, that's what she thinks...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

OOC: Haunts can't be detected through detect magic (my mistake) so this is not a haunt (need detect undead to locate them). Will play this as a magical trap you can by-pass if you wish.

"Let's get out of this room, quickly. Elthos those doors can you check them." the paladin says sword drawn as he watches the bars.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 4, 2011)

"The...bars?" Triessa asks numbly, but Szare just grabs her shoulder and literally drags her back away from the stage a few steps before she comes to her senses and yanks herself free to trot away on her own.

"Some kind of...security maybe," she panted breathlessly as she got close to the door Valanar was indicating. "Keep people from getting too close."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

With a nod, Elthos pulls out his tools, and moves over to the door to see if it is trapped/locked, and then to start working on it if it does.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 4, 2011)

The door is unlocked and Elthos gives it a quick check for traps. He looks to Valaran and nods. The paladin quickly steps through sword and shield at the ready.



> _The northeast wall of this room has partially fallen, revealing the dark, murky waters of the pond outside. Moldering training dummies and other similar equipment hint that this room may have once been a training area for the guards. In the northeast part of the room, the floor around a dark, jagged hole is surrounded by black scorch marks._




Taking a spot near the corner he motions the others into the room. "Looks clear."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 4, 2011)

With her detect magic still up, Bella mumbles, "Famous last words..." as she scans the area.  Something was weird about the scorch marks, as she tries to determine if the hole was made by something going down into it, or coming out of somewhere beneath this prison.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 4, 2011)

Elthos glanced at the water for anything before putting his tools back and re-equipping his scimitar.  

He smiles at Bella's words and says "Come now, we have a paladin here to protect us!  I am sure we will be fine."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 5, 2011)

Piedra wonders over to the hole and carefully examines the scorch marks. he expects that they were caused in the fire but wants to be sure. he also carefully checks to see if its safe to approach the hole. If so, he will look down it.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 8, 2011)

As Piedra and Bella near the pit something in the rubble shoots out catching everyone off guard. As the dust settles a fiery glow floats to the ground from three burning skulls that float in the air.

OCC: Surprise round over - Round 1, Plz roll INIT and post an action even if you wish to wait. Monsters are AC 13 HP 5 brown dots are difficult terrian.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 8, 2011)

Elthos, who had his sword at the ready, charges forward, ducking low under Val's shield while getting ready to strike this new abomination.


OCC: I _think_ I can charge through allies, but I will have to double check.  If not, then just move me to J3 by way of H6, H5, H4, H3, I2, J3


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 9, 2011)

Bella reacts as quickly as she can, deciding that this was not a time to be a heroine.  She moves back out of the fray and tries to figure out just what these things were.  (Move to G10)

Turning to look at the ones around her, she asks, "You don't mind while I watch, do you?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 9, 2011)

Piedra is itching to get up close and personal with the skulls. However, he has "his" bow in hand and an arrow already nocked. So, staying where he is, he shoot at one of the skulls.

[sblock=Action]Fire _Blue_ arrow at skull in m6.
Shortbow +2 / DMG = 1d6, 20x3[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 10, 2011)

Valanar moves to help Elthos. The paladin moves as far around the thing as he can hoping to dispatch the creature and move on to the other two quickly.

OCC: Triessa and Szare to finish the round.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 10, 2011)

"Go get them," Triessa says softly, her eyes wide with fear. 

As she begins casting a spell, Szare rushes forward at a monstrously swift pace, ducking low and making not a sound besides the pattering of his footsteps on the cold stone floor.

When he reaches the skull, his mouth gapes inhumanly wide, and displays the rows of sharklike teet within...just before clamping back together with a mouthful of skull!

(Actions - Triessa stays put and tries Acid splash on center skull. Szare moves to M8 and attacks the far right skull.)


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

The flaming skull bit by Szare burst into pieces as the eidolon's powerful jaws clamp down on it. The flames go out instantly and  Szare readies for another chance to bite something.

Elthos has to move around the armored paladin but he makes his way into melee with one of the hovering skulls. It's multi-toothed grin an eerie sight as it too wishes to bite something.

OCC: That is a no to charging through allies jackslate45. I see you are on please make your attack. AC 13 HP 5


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 11, 2011)

With a valiant swing, Elthos tries to fell this undead beast.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

Elthos's blade slices clean through the skull and it too drops to the groud as the flames go out. 

"Good hit!" Valanar says as he moves by the young rogue and around the pit. To slow in his armor to get a swing in before the others Valanar is in a flanking position with Szare, and readies his own attack.

Triessa's magical acid misses the creature as Piedra let's one of the blue flecthed arrows fly. He like everyone else is astounded when the arrow turns transparent and flies right through the skull. <blue flecthed arrows are +1 ghost touch>

Bella has a little breakthrough in what these things are after seeing how weak they are in combat.

[sblock=Know check]
*FLUFF:*
Beheaded are floating skulls or severed heads  whose bodies have long since abandoned them, either in the moment of  death or long after. Reanimated via dark magic, these horrors are  usually created as mindless sentinels for dungeons or lairs. Beheaded  silently hover at about eye-level, often making them the last thing a  casual wanderer or careless villager in an infested area ever sees. Spellcasters might create and employ beheaded in multiple ways.


*CRUNCH:* 

undead traits[/sblock]
[sblock=EDIT] My fault didn't see ghostcat rolled for his att already. would have been at -1 due to shooting in melee with a +1 weapon. but still a hit at 16 - only one skull left and will use roll below for it's rd1 attack so a miss and it is now top of the second round. 

INIT:
Szare
Elthos
skull
Bella
Valanar
Triessa
Piedra[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 11, 2011)

Szare whirls on the other skull nearby, only to see it shatter from an arrow hit. With a silent snarl he leaps over the trickle of water to land beside the last skull floating and lashes out with a single taloned hand!

(OOC - I am confused as to which skull is currently still alive. As I read the updates, it looks like Szare killed one, Elthos killed one, and Piedra killed one. But you then say one's left, so this is an attack on that one...wherever it is. )


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 11, 2011)

Szare finishes the last hovering skull and the group stands quiet and still for a few moments in case anything else may arise.

They all breath a little easier but don't quiet totally relax as they continue to search the area. 

OCC: Combat Over. Piedra didn't kill the skull he hit it for 3 dmg. But it's dead now.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 12, 2011)

Elthos had looked in slight horror at Szare as his jaw stretched wide.  He kept shooting nervous looks at him while searching, but learned to put it out of his mind.  _Just glad he is on our side._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 12, 2011)

Brushing herself off, Bella looks around, satisfaction on her face.  "Well, that wasn't so bad.  Sorry I don't have much in the form of combat.  Hopefully things will change.  On the other hand, it seems that more clues are revealed..."

Nodding, she adds, "Those were beheaded.  Undead.  Dark magic is what brings them to life.  Used for guards at times.  Means we are onto something.  Or someone..."


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2011)

Szare picked idly at his teeth, finally flicking a sliver of bone out from between his fangs with a claw. The fragment flipped end over end to he floor, trailing smoke behind it and bouncing to a stop on the floor.

Triessa puts her hand to her forehead and breathes a sigh of relief as she comes farther into the room to peer down the hole.

"Well, that's one way down. Hope there's no more of those things waiting."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 12, 2011)

Piedra checks the floor around the hole and finds it solid. Whatever weak unstable portions that once must have been here have long since fallen away to the chamber below.

Looking into the pit the group sees a small pool of water about twenty feet from the opening. It seems that dark pond water makes it's way slowly down the west wall to pool at the bottom before seeping away once more.

The hole has no wall near it and it would be a perilous climb across the roof of the chamber <DC 30> to one of the existing walls. Better if the group were to use ropes or a ladder to reach the bottom.

Valanar speaks up as he looks over into the whole and then around. "Not sure we will find what we are looking for down in some pit. We need to find a records room or office. There must be lost records here still of the prisoners that were held here during the fire."

OCC: DM's way of letting you know that going to the second lvl of the dungeon may be a bit premature at this early stage of your adventuring careers.  But I won't stop you.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 13, 2011)

"I agree.  I also doubt we have the ability to get down there right now correct?  I know I am not carrying any rope." Elthos says.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 13, 2011)

"I have rope Master Elthos," Valanar says and then points to Piedra. "And the dwarf is prepared as well. I just don't think whatever we need is down there. Those flying heads may very well be guarding something but whatever it is can wait till we have more information."

Valanar looks around. "Where to then?"


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 13, 2011)

Triessa cleared her throat. "Is anyone keeping a map? I will if no one else is. A place like this may well have hidden rooms that will show up if we have a decently accurate map..."

"Anyway...I suspect the cells will be below. Much easier to keep control if there's no windows or outside walls for them to get through. This floor should be mostly for staff. I guess we just keep checking doors until we find what we need. We could also go back to that first room...there were several directions we could go from there, and this was only one of them."

Finally she shrugged. "I admit, I have no idea what specifically to do besides just bumbling on forward and hoping we stumble onto something."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 14, 2011)

"Bumbling around and hoping to stumble onto something is called exploring" says Piedra with a smile "Anyway we are here for information and I agree its more likely to be in the staff area than the cells. Besides, if the cells really are down there, there is likely to be an easier way down." Piedra thinks a bit and continues "But there again this is a prison, somaybe not."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 16, 2011)

"Their probably was but according to the history of this place..."



> *DC25:* At the time Harrowstone burned,  five particularly notorious criminals had recently arrived at the  prison. While the commonly held belief is that the tragic fire began  accidentally after the riot began, in fact the prisoners had already  seized control of the dungeon and had command of the lower level for  several hours before the fire. Warden Hawkran triggered a deadfall to  seal the rioting prisoners in the lower level, but in so doing trapped  himself and nearly two dozen guards. The prisoners were in the process  of escaping when the panicked guards accidentally started the fire in a  desperate attempt to end the riot.




"... we will find it blocked off. Only the dead reside below so let us search all of this area first. That door," Valanar says pointing north. "looks promising. Elthos?"


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 20, 2011)

With a nod, Elthos goes over to inspect the door, carefully determining if it is trapped, followed by making sure its not locked, and opening the door carefully.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 21, 2011)

Piedra draws and nocks another arrow. After a moments though he decides to use a white fletcher one. Bow ready he moves to the door behind Elthos. 

Piedra checks that the doorway is safe, while he is waiting for Elthos to open the door.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 23, 2011)

The group cautiously continues to explore the remains of the Harrowstone prison. 

They find the next room (or what's left of it) to be empty and cautiously continue through the next door.



> _Several moldy cots lay strewn around this room, while doors to smaller, more private sleeping cells hang askew to the west. Judging from the rest of this rooms decor, this must have once been the prison's infirmary._



Debir and items lie all about the room. There are all types of instruments (both whole and broken) that were once used to treat the sick. 

As the group slowly and cautiously enters items near the center of the room start to rise. The float in eerie silence in front of everyone and then...

... a creature of nightmare appears out of thin air to hover among them. It's tattered robes and skeletal visage are horrible to behold and everyone feels the chill of fear seep into their bones from the red glare of it's stare.

[sblock=OOC] How deep does that chill go? Let's find out. DC 14 Will saves or become frightened for d4 rounds (you may roll that as well if you fail your save). 

The party will be up then. No need for INIT as there is only the group and the monster.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 23, 2011)

(annnnnd...hosed again)

Triessa emits a thin shriek of panic and flees the room! Szare follows on her heels, leaving the party to its own devices!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 23, 2011)

Bella tries to keep her nerves about her as the figure appears.  She watches Triessa and Szar flee, as she calls out, "Don't run!  Come back!" to no avail.

She turns back to the floating apparition, wondering just what to do...


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 23, 2011)

With a look of fear in his eyes Elthos runs like hell.


OCC: Elthos has a  +2 vs Fear effects and a +2 vs Enchantment effects.  If either apply the roll is 2 higher.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 24, 2011)

Piedra takes one look at the apparition and runs back the way he came as fast as his legs will carry him.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 24, 2011)

Soon Bella finds herself alone in the infirmary with the horrific ghost.

[sblock=OOC] Remember you do not get XP for "defeating the monsters" Your goal is to find information about the prisoners who use to be kept here in Harrowstone. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 24, 2011)

Seeing the others flee one after the other, Bella turns to Ven, with a look of contempt.  "At this rate, we will never get anywhere!  Seriously!  What's so scary about a floating ghost?  Iron chains just doesn't suit them, does it Ven?"

Bella moves back to the doorway, looking to see how far the others had run.  "It's just screaming at the lack of fashion of those gaudy chains!  Piedra?  Triessa?  Guys???"

(Withdraw...)


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 25, 2011)

Piedra runs away screaming...


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

The ghost gives chase and soon the group is headed back the way they had come dodging rocks, knifes, and even benches when they return to the room with "cold" cage.

The group not wishing to enter an area they haven't searched heads out the front doors back unto the prison grounds. The move towards the wall and notice that nothing is being thrown at them. The ghostly apparition did not pass through the front door and the attacks have stopped. 

Looking about the group notices a man with a bow across his back over by the warden's old house. He stares at the group a bit oddly.

[sblock=Blood and Honor]
Ok [MENTION=6680739]Blood and Honor[/MENTION] you are in. Your character has come to the prison looking for clues into the murder of the Professor. He had heard about his friends death when he was passing through Lepidstadt. 

While checking out the area he hears running and screaming and then sees the party exit the building at full tilt.

Describe your character in your first post so the players get a mental picture - in case they haven't checked out the RG.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 26, 2011)

As soon as he his sure that the horror is not following, Piedra stops running and kneels down panting. Once he has got his breath back, he stands and looks round sheepishly. By this time the fear has worn off and he wonders why he was frighten of an apparition. Just then he sees a stranger standing by the warders house.

Addressing the others he says "Guys. We have company"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2011)

Bella had tried to keep up with the others, but they had a head start.  The constant barrage of things being thrown at her is almost getting to her last nerve before it abruptly ends.

She stands outside, in the sun before realizing that Piedra said something.  She follows his gaze to a figure standing there.  She quickly asks Ven, "Are there more?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 26, 2011)

Ven's body rocks back an forth in the negative.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 26, 2011)

A man stands in front of you. His blonde hair pulled back into a topknot. A bow can be seen accross his back and a dagger at his side. His face is drawn and gaunt, showing a stubble that hasen't been touched in several days. A pendant can be seen hanging from a simple chain around his neck. "Your loud enough to wake the dead." The figure cracks a smile at the sight of the companions. "Are you the group seeking answers in the sudden death of Professor Lorrimor?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 26, 2011)

"And if we are?"  Bella asks, glaring at the man.


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 27, 2011)

Elthos questioningly looks from Bella to the un identified man, hoping that things don't go straight to fighting.


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 27, 2011)

Merik looks to the woman. "I bid you no harm. I to am in search of the reasons behind the Professors death. He was a friend of mine and I was told by his daughter that I may find you here. I assure you I am here to help."


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 27, 2011)

"'ta dead are already awake." says Piedra, a slight accent becoming apparent "that's why we wah running."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 29, 2011)

Valanar steps up to impose himself between Bella and the man also not wanting any conflict. "Piedra is right. The dead walk Harrowstone like maggots on a corpse."
 
He looks to the others, "Another strong arm will not go amiss and I believe after that last encounter one of us should hold watch out here. If the entire group was to fall within the confines of the structure there would be no one to know, no one to mount a rescue, or to finish the work that we have started. We must find out what The Whispering Way sought here."

"I will stand watch. You sir what is your name?" He says asking the bowman. 

"Merik."

"Then Merik if your intentions are honorable, and I have little doubt they are. I charge you with the protection of my friends and bid you help them find the truth as to what went on here." The paladin says with a look to Bella. 

[sblock=Bella] Remembering the Harrow reading Bella knows now who the Twin refereed to when it showed someone undecided in their faith. It was Valanar. He may be the Betrayer then as well.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2011)

"We're just here to find out about the place for now," reminds Triessa, still panting from her panic before. "Not fight the ghosts that haunt it. Not yet. We need the warden's office, or record rooms, but it's not as if there are maps."


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 29, 2011)

"I assure my intentions are to find out what is going on in this place and to find out why my friend is dead." Merik looks to the group as he removes his bow from his back and takes a few practice pulls. "Is anyone hurt?"


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 29, 2011)

"So can anyone stop the wee beastie scaring us again. I've not s**t myself so much since I was five and a cave bear smashed its way into our home." says Piedra

Eyeing Merik's bow, Piedra says "You any good with that thing? If you are we have some special arrows that you can use. To tell you the truth, I'd rather use my axe."


----------



## jackslate45 (Aug 29, 2011)

"Well met Merik.  I am Elthos, and it is a pleasure to meet you.  As for being hurt, we have been able to silence most things that confront us with little harm.  " Elthos says.  "I am glad we have another skilled fighter on our side."


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

Bella looks at Valanar with a curiosity and revelation.  Something had changed, and she wondered just how the cards would fall now.  There was a Betrayer still out there, and she was unsure as to who that could be.  She realizes that her hands had seized her card, as she looks down.  

"Things seem to be coming to fruition.  The cards will need to be heeded, for there is still a Betrayer to deal with."

She let's the others fill in the rest in their minds, as she turns to the newcomer.  "As long as you don't run away scared at the first ghost that starts throwing things at you then hopefully I won't have to chase you all out again.  We might be better starting to the left this time?"

She turns back to the entrance, reaching for the door before looking back.  "Everyone ready?"


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

The group cautiously returns to Harrowstone. Following the doors to the west they discover a set of offices that have not been touched in years. Paperwork to do with almost every aspect of the prison can be found among those in these four small rooms.

It takes some time but the group finally pieces together most of the information and begins to read through it.

[sblock=OOC] Ok here's a chance to level up. The paperwork can be used to make a Know check about the five prisoners. Use either know(history) or know(local) and the paper work grants you a +4 bonus to the roll. 

Even if you are untrained you are allowed to make checks as if trained. 

You need to hit DC 20 and in your roll you need to list if this is an know check or an aid check. You could aid another (+4 still applies) if someone gets close.

Please post according to your rolls. And good luck.[/sblock]


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 30, 2011)

Piedra tries looking at some of the papers but couldn't make head or tail of it. Finally, thinking he is on to something he says "I think that the warden and the guards are actually the people we're after."

[sblock=OOC]Critical failure means that he has totally mus-interpreted the information.its going to take some time to persuade him otherwise.[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Aug 30, 2011)

Bella pours over the documents, hearing Piedra's theory.  "No, the prisoners are the key.  There is more, but I am missing something I think.  Anyone else have a clue?"

(+12 was with the +4 bonus.  Any two Aid Another successes will get us to what we need)

Ven scurries over to a loose paper, inspecting it as Bella talks but can't read it.  He does grab it and give it to Bella, but there is nothing new on it to aid her.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 30, 2011)

"Hmm...Bella...does this help? Szare, bring that box there too..."

(OOC - Curses! I could have had one myself!)


----------



## Blood and Honor (Aug 30, 2011)

Merik looks to Peidra with a smile. "I am quite the marksman, yes. If it is you wish for me..." He stops and coughs violently for a moment. "Excuse me. I'll take the arrows." Looking at each set of arrows he notices they have different colored fletching. "Do you know which does what?"

"It is good to that I'm not the only that cared for the Professor." He says as he looks to Elthos. "Has it been the typical undead scourge?"

He then looks to Bella and Valanar. "I am ready if everyone else is."

"It looks like you have a map of sorts."


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 30, 2011)

"Ah! This is it," Bella says holding a sheet of parchment. "This is a note from the warden giving instructions on the handling of the 'five special prisoners'. Let's see they are..."

She looks at the list again and seems confused. "These names are odd. It says, 'Keep Father Charlatan and the Piper of Illmarsh in cells at the opposite ends of the upper cellblocks. The other three, the Lopper, the Mosswater Marauder, and the Splatter Man are to be kept in the oubliette, the western cells, and in the Nevermore, respectively'?"

OCC: Congrats on reaching LvL 2


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 31, 2011)

*Previously Merik said...*



Blood and Honor said:


> Merik looks to Peidra with a smile. "I am quite the marksman, yes. If it is you wish for me..." He stops and coughs violently for a moment. "Excuse me. I'll take the arrows." Looking at each set of arrows he notices they have different colored fletching. "Do you know which does what?"




"Tell you what. We'll split them, just to be on the safe side.  The brown fletched arrow are silver, the white fletched arrows are magical (+1), the blue fletched arrows are ghost touch and we still don't know what the black fletched arrows do. But we do know they are magical."

[sblock=OOC]Transfer 6 silver, 5 white, 2 blue and 1 black to Merik and keep an identical amount for Piedra.[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 3, 2011)

Merik takes the arrows from Peidra with a smile. "Sounds like a plan."

Pointing now looking to the map. "Now do we have a plan on how to take this place on? What was it you ran into last time? A ghost or zombies?" He steps back a second looks over the party. "Nevermind the zombies..." he laughs before saying "I know this group kill a few lowly undead such as zombies."


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 4, 2011)

"I am not sure WHAT it was.   I just did not want to spend another moment in that room.  The fear that flooded over me, I could do nothing except turn and run." Elthos said


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 4, 2011)

Bella watches Ven suddenly, as something within him has changed.  She can feel it, and spends some time talking with him.  She takes her time, tuning the others out for the 15 minutes it takes to understand what has transpired.  When she is done, she stands, brushes the paperwork off her lap, and comes to a realization.

"Ven seems to have learned a few more tricks.  He passed some newfound knowledge to me, and hopefully it will come in handy.  As for these names, and their locations, I am not liking this one bit.  Did anyone come by a map for this prison from the town?  I can't remember if it was in the same place that we found all that other information...

Oh, and I think I can help with determining what that other arrow does now.  Ven seems to have taught me a thing or two."

She then reaches to her deck, shuffles them three times and pulls the top card.  Examining it, she smiles, places it in her cloak pocket, and puts her Harrow Deck away.  "This might just come in handy..." she says as she places the card in her pocket.

[sblock]Leveled up, learned 2 new spells, using the time now to prepare one of them, Identify.  Will use it if the others feel they want to know what the arrow does.  Drew the Bear card.  Just realized I only have to roll 1d6 for the Harrow feat.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 5, 2011)

"There was some kind of ghost," Triessa explains. "The fear I felt though, it wasn't natural. I'm sure of it. Fear clung to the shade, and I...I couldn't fight it." She sighed and shook her head. "I am sorry. I'll try harder next time."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 5, 2011)

OCC: Two doors left in this wing of the prison. Which way do you wish to go?


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 5, 2011)

OCC: Is Elthos' skill high enough to pick that high DC lock?  I am at a 29 now, and if someone has guidence that is a 30.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2011)

"It was a ghost, nothing more.  It wailed and caused the others to run.  I knew I would not be able to deal with it alone, so I followed them out.  As for now, I think we should move on, if you don't want to know what those arrows do.  The south door looks inviting enough.  Care to check it out?  Or if we feel lucky enough, we can try that other door again." she asks as she moves to the hallway and inspects the north and south door.

Then, realizing that she could indeed help someone, she speaks up.  "Triessa, allow me to speak to Szare, if you don't mind?"

If allowed, Bella moves to the figure named Szare and cocks her head to the side.  "I think you might be able to help out a little more.  Let's just give you a little incentive to not run away this time...."

She then grabs another pair of the centipede legs, crushes them between her fingers and uses the remains to draw a mark on Szare's forearm.  "That should do it..." she says, satisfied with her work.  (Ward Hex - +2 deflection bonus to AC and a +2 resistance bonus on saving throws.  Lasts until it fails a save or is hit.)

"Ven, keep a watch out for any reptiles or mammals in this place.  If you sense any of them, let me know; I have use of them..."

EDIT - Bella has an empty cantrip slot, can preopare Guidance if you want to attempt it...
[sblock=Spells Prepared]0 - Dancing Lights,  Message, Read Magic, TBD
1 - Cure Light Wounds, Ill Omen, Identify[/sblock]


----------



## Blood and Honor (Sep 5, 2011)

"It would be nice to see what these arrows are, thank you Bella." Merik holds the black fletched arrow out in front of him. Once identified he places it back into his quiver. 

"Either way would be fine with me. If you decide to try the lock I can grant you Pharasma's guidance."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 5, 2011)

After everyone has pooh-poohed his idea about the warden, Piedra stops looking at the papers and stomps around searching for a key to the west door. 

[sblock=OOC]Perception = +6[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 5, 2011)

Bella casts her spell and examines the arrow.  It takes a few moments, but she thinks she has an idea on what they are designed for....


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 6, 2011)

[sblock=arrows] They are +1 undead bane arrows, use them wisely. [/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 6, 2011)

With eyes alight, Bella beams a smile to everyone.  "These will definitely come in handy!  They are magically enhanced as well as the bane of undead.  We must use them wisely..."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 6, 2011)

"That might give us a chance against that ghost," Triessa says hopefully, giving Szare's arm a quick look-over where Bella worked her magic. "Do you think it might have been the ghost of one of those five prisoners the files mentioned?"


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

Wrong Thread


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 7, 2011)

Piedra thinks back to the various titbit of information that he learn from the professor and the undead hunters and concludes that the thing that chased them was probably a poltergeist not a ghost. So he answers Triessa by saying. "Now I have had time to think about it calmly, I reckon that the thing that chased us is more likely to be a poltergeist rather than a ghost. That means it probably isn't one of the special prisoners."

[sblock=OOC]Take 10 on Knowledge (undead) +4 for 14. 
HM. is it OK taking 10 or should I roll?[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 7, 2011)

OCC: Your good if you just want the name and rumor about what it can do. i.e. very scary and throws thinks without touching them.

Are we headed back to the locked door?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 7, 2011)

"Has any one found a map of this prison?  I would like to check something.  The number five has bells ringing in my head for some reason."

Bella looks around the offices for a map of the prison.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 10, 2011)

Elthos, keeping the watch going, was thinking before realizing "I am an IDIOT!  No wonder that door would not open!  Guys, I think I know how we can get though that door now.  I forgot that some doors pins are below as well as above, so if I can get my pick hitting both I should be able to get it."


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 11, 2011)

Piedra considers things for a bit and says "If you really think you can open the door, we may has well go back and do it. That will clear the west wing."

With that, Piedra leads the way back to the door.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 12, 2011)

Triessa notices Bella's search and shyly offers the mage her journal, in which she's been drawing a map of the prison as they explore it. There isn't a lot of detail, but it shows the passages and major features within an outline of the outside walls. Along the left side are scribbled notes about what's happened in each room.

"Does this help?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 12, 2011)

Looking over the map, Bella shakes her head.  "No, I need a map of where these five prisoners were kept.  Having them in various places may seem normal, but what if it was deliberate?  I want to see where they were in relation to each other.  Only way to do that I guess is to find a map of the prisons, or map it ourselves."

Bella gathers her self and moves out with the rest as they head to the locked door.  She hopes that they will have better results this time.


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 13, 2011)

Leading the way to the west door, Piedra responses to Bella "Well assuming you are correct about the prisoners." (Despite their best efforts the others haven't convinced Piedra that he is wrong about the prisoners) "The warder himself said he had separated them deliberately."


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 13, 2011)

"But probably just so they couldn't talk, or collaborate, right?" Triessa supplied. "They were too dangerous, so he kept them isolated." She looked at Bella curiously. "Why? What do you think might be going on?"


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 13, 2011)

"I am not sure, but the cards told of this fire.  That eruption was this place being consumed in flames.  There was a Betrayer as well.  Perhaps it was the warden.  Perhaps not."


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OCC: Glad the mystery has you puzzled, but I will need a direction/room to advance this please.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2011)

*OOC:*


We are headed to the locked door, as posted by Elthos.  Revelation that he can unlock it now.  Taking 20, he should be able to hit it now.


----------



## HolyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

OOC: Advancing then.

After long minutes Elthos manages to open the locked door in the eastern wing.



> _A bizarre collection of antique goods rests upon wooden shelves that line the room. Several of the items contain tiny tags with labels written in a careful script._


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 14, 2011)

Bella's eyes light up with the newfound items.  Something here might be worth checking out if someone went through all the trouble of cataloging these items.  She scans the area first, wondering if there was magic around, waving for the others to hold up first..

Cast Detect Magic


----------



## ghostcat (Sep 14, 2011)

Piedra enters the room and starts to look round once Bella has finished with her spell. Only after convincing himself that there is nothing inimical in the room does he start reading the labels.


----------



## jackslate45 (Sep 14, 2011)

Once Elthos get his equipment in again, he will assist in the search.


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 17, 2011)

Triessa cautiously enters the room, with Szare muscling in through the door behind her. She stays out of Bella's way, letting the witch handle the magic detection, and doesn't touch anything until that process is complete.


----------

